# **The '08 Vitamin Challenge**



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey ladies! I wanted to start a vitamin challenge since one hasn't been made for a while.

If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time! 

**The Rules** 
-Take your vitamins daily
-When you take your vitamins, check in here to tell us. That way the thread can be bumped to remind other challengers to take their vitamins.
-List which vitamins you're taking, and at what dosage
-There are no off days! Vitamins must be taken faithfully every day. NO excuses!

This is a 6 month challenge that will begin on April 7 (to give everyone a chance to buy what vitamins they need) and will end on September 22. When the challenge is over, post your before and after pics!!!

So who's with me?


----------



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm taking 

-Exotic Allure Fast Grow (3 capsules a day)
-Bamboo silica (2 capsules a day)
-Kelp (1 tablet a day)
-MSM (3 capsules/3000 mg a day)
-Biotin (1 tablet/5 mg a day)


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to start a vitamin challenge since one hasn't been made for a while.
> 
> If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time!
> 
> ...


 


im in right now im taking

Biotin 100mcg ( one  a day)
Nioxin multivitamin (one a day)
Vitamin C 500 mcg ( one  a day)

I want to take msm and flax seed oil. I may get the flaxseed oil but Im gonna hold off on the msm for now Im hearing too many mixed reviews about the combination of biotin and msm will give you bump city


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 31, 2008)

I really need to join, this has been one of my biggest problems.

I currently have

GNC Ultranourish Hair (2 per day)
Women's multi (1)
Calcium         (1 @ 500 mg)
MSM powder (1,800 mg)


I also have folic acid (400 mcg) and vitamin e capsules(200 iu). It was a BOGO free at walgreens, but I may just alternate the 2.  I'm not too crazy about swallowing a dozen pills everyday.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 31, 2008)

cutenaynay said:


> I want to take msm and flax seed oil. I may get the flaxseed oil but Im gonna hold off on the msm for now Im hearing too many mixed reviews about the combination of biotin and msm will give you bump city



Thanks, I don't need anymore problems!  I may just skip out on the MSM.  It's already in another vitamin.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think msm will be a problem if you drink enough water. When I take my vits, I drink about 44 oz of water, and I've never had a problem with pimples or weird dreams. In fact, people have been complimenting my skin lately because it's so clear. I think it's either the bamboo or msm


----------



## cici22 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in.  I just ordered a bunch of vitamins from puritan's pride.

-Multivitamin x1
-Silica 11mg x1
-Flaxseed oil 1000mg x2
-B-1, B-2, B-6 100mg x1 each
-B-5 500mg x2
-Calcium 1000mg/Zinc 25mg/Magnesium 400mg x1


----------



## treybaby2005 (Mar 31, 2008)

Count me in I'm taking 
Centrum
GNC Hair skin nails
vit b-complex
msm (I'm about to start this)
Fenugreek
Flaxseed oil (just ran out but will restart this week)


----------



## cutenaynay (Mar 31, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I don't think msm will be a problem if you drink enough water. When I take my vits, I drink about 44 oz of water, and I've never had a problem with pimples or weird dreams. In fact, people have been complimenting my skin lately because it's so clear. I think it's either the bamboo or msm


 

yea you do have to be up on the water intake alot.. but i will still hold off a lil bit on it. I will try flaxseed first .


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 31, 2008)

Count me in......
i take 
prenatal vitamins
iron
horsetail
msm
biotin
hair skin nail


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in. I'll ETA sometime this evening


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Tiff count me in, I will list my vitamins once i get home and take them out of the cabinet, I started off this year taking them daily, but have to admit, the month of march didnt crack the bottles not one time. I'll be back in this thread later today.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm in!

GNC hair/skin/nails
Silica..i'm going to get the bamboo after reading that silica thread/reniece
biotin 1000mcg or 5000mcg
iron due to anemia and could help with breakage apparanlty..will see
Lots and lots for *WATER!*!
COUNT ME IN...


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Mar 31, 2008)

Will join, so count me in!

 Biotin (1 capsule/day - 5mg)
 B-50 Complex (1 capsule/day - 50mg)
 Fish Oil (1 capsule/day - 1000mg)
 Centrium Multi-vit Chewables (1 capsule/day)


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 31, 2008)

I really need to join this challenge. It will force me to drink my water. I have plenty of vitamins:

GNC Hair, skin, and nails
evening primrose
msm
biotin
silica


----------



## Guapa1 (Mar 31, 2008)

I need this challenge.
Right I'm taking

msm powder
acidophillus tablets
Omega 3,6 and 9 capsules.
I have these mutivitamins that you're supposed to take 4 a day or something. We'll see about those. They are big and nasty tasting.

I've been pretty consistent recently with my msm and can see the difference in my skin. I really hope this challenge will stay alive.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 31, 2008)

Alrighty, I just took my second dose for the day 

-MSM
-Fast Grow
-Bamboo

ETA- I know the challenge hasn't officially started yet, but I'm gonna update daily cause I need to keep myself in check


----------



## priceless2608 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in! I'm taking:

Biotin (1 tablet) - 5 mg 
B-100 (1 tablet)
Women's One A day multivitamin (1 tablet)
Vitamin E (2 tablets)


I take my vitamins in the morning after I eat breakfast. But with the vitamin E, I take one at breakfast, and one at lunch.


----------



## SexySin985 (Mar 31, 2008)

I am in on this challenge also

I will be taking the following everyday:

1 Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex
2 Solaray Bamboo Silica 
1 B-50
1 Daily Pak Maximum Multivitamin packet which includes:
_*1 miltivitamin
               *2 vit c caplets
               *1 vit e softgel
               *1 panax ginsing caplet
               *1 chromium picolinate tablet _
2 Organic Flax Oil Softgels


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in
Futurebiotics and a Multi


----------



## Firstborn2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok just took mine for the evening:

Centrum multi =1x
Biotin 5mg  =1x
B50   =1x
Flax oil1200mg =1x
Aloe Vera capsule 500mg =3x

Will be adding amino acid by the 7th of april


----------



## 25Nona (Mar 31, 2008)

I definately in! 

Right now the Vitamins I'm taking are:
B-12 2500mg x 1
Flax Oil 1000 mg x 1
Biotin 2500 mcg x 1
Vitamin E 400 iu x 2 
One A Day Women's with Calcium x1
Probiotic Acidophilus x 1
L-Lysine x1
Hair, Skin & Nail (with 3000 mcg of Biotin added) x 1

*I think I'm going to add some Vitamin C to this also.


----------



## tricie (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm in (I think I may be in another older one, too, who knows)! 

Multi vit (Country Life from Whole Foods) x 1
B50 (with extra Vit C and Pantothenic acid) x 1
Omega 3-6-9 x 3
Jarrow BioSil (silica - 5mg) x 1
Hair, Skin & Nails (Whole Foods brand) x 3
Biotin x 2 (5mg each)
Evening Primrose oil (1,300 mg) x 2 or 3
MSM (1,000 mg) x 2 or 3
Phyto fortifying hair vitamins (from Neiman Marcus - my mom and I are on this challenge together ) x 2

ETA: Just added Gotu Kola (there is some in my HSN vit, but it's also good for weight loss) x 3
Forgot to add that I was taking Chorella, also; x as many as I can stand; the bottle calls for 9 a day (barf)

p.s. Whole Foods (Paycheck) has a program card where if you purchase 10 bottles of their brand of vits, you get up to a $10 bottle of vitamins free.


----------



## BonnieB (Apr 1, 2008)

I AM IN THIS CHALLENGE!

(I actually started taking my vitamins two days ago and so far so good)
*Currently I am taking:*

GNC Ultra Nourishair
GNC Hair, Skin & Nails
Futurebiotics Hair, Skin & Nails
Jarrow Formulas Biosil
Nature's Way Kelp
The Vitamin Shoppe MSM 1000mg
Vitamin C 500mg
This is only for now, my vitamins will change and more will be added!


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 1, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Alrighty, I just took my second dose for the day
> 
> -MSM
> -Fast Grow
> ...



I'll join you. I've taken my pills and my msm powder for the day.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok, I'm in too! ... I obviously need to step up on my vitamin regimen
I'm only taking:
Vitamin B Complex with Brewers Yeast and Folic Acid (1 a day)

Gonna do some research!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in.  
Daily 
1 biotin 5mg
1 Vit. D3
1 Flaxseed tablet
1 Vit. B Complex


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I'm in.
> Daily
> 1 biotin 5mg
> 1 Vit. D3
> ...



How's the D3 working? Have you lost any weight?

I just took my morning dose
-MSM
-Kelp
-Bamboo
-Fast Grow


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in! I'm taking Biotin 1mg, Women's One a Day, and Ultra Hair Plus with MSM. I may try to order Exotic Allure Hair Vitamins after I finish Ultra Hair. 

Lots and lots of water!


----------



## treybaby2005 (Apr 1, 2008)

I just took my vitamins this morning.
Centrum chewables
msm
gnc hsn
fenugreek
b-complex


----------



## hothair (Apr 1, 2008)

For someone that was so consistent with my vits last year - I've seriously slacked off this year.

So back on it

I'm taking 2 multi one's a generic and the other is for hair skin (will check names and deets and post) with flaxseed.

I bought them so I won't have to keep popping so many different pills but I still have to take 5 a day! They do contain all the essentials inc biotin, MSM etc


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 1, 2008)

I took my futurebiotics and my multi today


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Apr 1, 2008)

I will be starting my vit regime tomorrow.

Evening Primrose

Flaxseed

UltraNourishair 

Biotin

All GNC brands! 

In addition, I will start taking my Iron pills as well for my anemia. The Anemia contributes to slow or no growth for your hair, as well as shedding so I will be getting back on them on Thursday


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Checking in, took Multi and aloe vera, take the others b4 bed, i"m on a roll


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2008)

I couldn't update last night, these kids kept me BU-SY!! But I DID take all of my vitamins 

I just took my morning dose

-MSM
-Bamboo
-Kelp
-Fast Grow


----------



## bellydancer (Apr 2, 2008)

I take a prenatal. I take it every other day because it will make you constipated!!!! Trying to drink 8 glasses of water a day with it too.


----------



## victorious (Apr 2, 2008)

Guilt made me open this thread.  

I've been a habitual vitamin slacker, but I'm going to get it together.

I have regular multi-vitamins (day), vitamin E (day), and calcium (night). It doesn't make any sense for me to take additional hair vitamins if I can't the basics straight.

I only have the multi-vitamins at work, so I just took it. I may as well grab some extra water (yeah, been slacking on that too).


----------



## chenai (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in I take

1) Viviscal x2
2) Busy B with C
3) Biotin 1000mcg 
4) ABC multivitamin


----------



## Monigirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh yes! I am in.

My Daily In-take:
1 Omega 3 Fish Oil Tablet
1 Multi For Her by Nature Made
Drinking Some Acai Juice Every Morning (At the moment taking an Acai Tablet)
*(Some Acai benefits: Slows down the aging process, **Promotes healthier and younger-looking skin)*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2008)

Tenny said:


> This a challenge I can be apart of
> 
> I have the Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus vits (pills) 30 day supply because they didn't have the Ultra Hair Thick Shake. Once these pills run out I will be back on my shake. Also will be adding Hubner Silica gel after I finish these pills.
> 
> 1 pill at 11am



I was JUST eyeing that shake on Lucky Vitamin! Does it taste good? How long till you saw results from taking it? How much growth do you get? How long does the jar last? What's your mama's maiden name? :


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL @ what's your mamas maiden name.
I've got some flaxseed oil in the house that I got in a meetup swap. I thought I'd try to take a spoonful today.  It was disgusting! I'll stick to my fish oil pills thank you very much. 

All pills taken for the day!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL! Thanks for answering! That shake sounds good, but I need growth, I have enough thickness. I forgot to ask about that silica gel, where'd you get it? Is it pure silica, and you just mix it in a drink or something? Is it derived from bamboo or horsetail? How much do you have to take a day? Does it taste gross? What's the last 4 digits of your social security number?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2008)

I just took my afternoon dose

-MSM
-Fast Grow

I have to cut back to one bamboo a day cause my stash is running low, and I have to order some more


----------



## **SaSSy** (Apr 2, 2008)

All I Take is:

"I'm a *Flintstones* Kid"!
and at least three times a week I take iron and calcium pills!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm in....


Biotin (1) 5 mcg
Nioxin (1)
Viviscal (1)
B-5 Complex (1)
Flaxseed (2) 500 mcg
Gueye (1)

Going to order some Silicia_ soon_

ETA: Okay, we have until April 7th to decide right? I have way more vitamins than these but I  want to cut down because I'm trying to lose 4-5lbs by the summer and some of these pills cause weight gain or make it tougher to lose weight, so I"m going to pick the best 3-4 pills. I'll narrow it down by the 7th and let you know


----------



## AnewWay (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm all in for this- I been natural for 2 yrs & still dont have the results I want- so I'm taking the right approach- inside out -


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 2, 2008)

Count me in. 

I'm taking: 

Multi-Vitamin
GNC Ultra Nourishair
Biotin 2500 mg
Iron 18mg
Zing 50mh
B-50 complex

This also will help me up the water intake.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 2, 2008)

tiffers said:


> LOL! Thanks for answering! That shake sounds good, but I need growth, I have enough thickness. I forgot to ask about that silica gel, where'd you get it? Is it pure silica, and you just mix it in a drink or something? Is it derived from bamboo or horsetail? How much do you have to take a day? Does it taste gross? *What's the last 4 digits of your social security number?*


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 2, 2008)

Took my futurebiotics and multi today


----------



## amwcah (Apr 2, 2008)

I want in, but where can I purchase the Bamboo Silicia?

Flaxseed Oil 1000mg 3x per day(this is the difficult one)
Super biotin 500mg 1x per day
Horsetail 500mg 1x per day (until I get my Bamboo)
Women's One A Day 1x per day


----------



## Monigirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Just checking in to say I took my:

1 Multi vitamin
1 Omega 3 Fish Oil
1 Acai Tablet


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2008)

amwcah said:


> I want in, but where can I purchase the Bamboo Silicia?
> 
> Flaxseed Oil 1000mg 3x per day(this is the difficult one)
> Super biotin 500mg 1x per day
> ...



I get my bamboo from www.luckyvitamin.com. I did a yahoo shopping comparison, and they have the cheapest bamboo 

I chose babmoo over horsetail because I've read on numerous occasions that bamboo contains way more silica than horsetail. I think the percentages are: bamboo 70% silica, horsetail 7% silica


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 2, 2008)

I took them all. I don't forget. My health is too important.

ETA: I have a soy protein shake mix that i am going to include in about 2 weeks.


----------



## BonnieB (Apr 2, 2008)

I took my vitamins today!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm  that someone 1-starred this thread!!!

Anywho, I took my last dose

-MSM
-Biotin
-Fast Grow


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 3, 2008)

took my vitamin dosage today


----------



## amwcah (Apr 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I get my bamboo from www.luckyvitamin.com. I did a yahoo shopping comparison, and they have the cheapest bamboo
> 
> I chose babmoo over horsetail because I've read on numerous occasions that bamboo contains way more silica than horsetail. I think the percentages are: bamboo 70% silica, horsetail 7% silica


 
Thanks Tiffers!  On my way to order...


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 3, 2008)

taking them right now


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2008)

I took my morning dose

-MSM
-Kelp
-Silica
-Fast Grow


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 3, 2008)

OK...
Finally decided
I'll be taking

Vit B-Complex (1 a day)
Flaxseed Oil (1200mg/2 a day)
MSM (750mg/2 a day)

May add or change at a later date.


----------



## KAT25 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in  be back with list of vitamins


----------



## miami74 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in.  Currently taking:

GNC Ultra Mega Woman Bone Density
Hair, Skin & Nail vitamine (with 3000 mcg of biotin)
Flaxseed oil (1000 mg/2xs a day)
MSM 750 mg


----------



## Anashja (Apr 3, 2008)

This is my first challenge... (big sigh)... 

Ok... here is what I am taking (just came back from GNC - conveniently next to Sallys) 

Vitamin C 
Multivit
MSM 1000 (first time trying it)
GNC Big 150 - B Complex 
1 wk a month every other day an Iron Supplement (Aunt Gertrude is coming ) 

My question is do you take these all together OR during different times?


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Took my pills for the day.
msm
fish oils 
acidophillus.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2008)

Anashja said:


> This is my first challenge... (big sigh)...
> 
> Ok... here is what I am taking (just came back from GNC - conveniently next to Sallys)
> 
> ...



Aw, your first challenge! How sweet! 

You're gonna love the benefits of taking vitamins  I divide mine into 3 doses throughout the day, otherwise I'd be taking 9 pills at once


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2008)

Took my second dose

-MSM
-Fast Grow


----------



## Monigirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Just checking in to say I took my:

1 Multi vitamin
1 Omega 3 Fish Oil
1 Acai Tablet


----------



## amwcah (Apr 3, 2008)

I took mine for the day.

3 Flaxseed
1 Biotin
1 Multivitamin
1 Horsetail


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 3, 2008)

I took my pills.


----------



## taj (Apr 4, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to start a vitamin challenge since one hasn't been made for a while.
> 
> If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time!
> 
> ...


 

Thank you soooo much for starting this challenge!! It's is exactly what I needed!!

                        H2O                 64. oz daily
                        Nac                  600mcg. 1 per day
                        Biotin               5mg. 2 per day
                        Nioxin              1 per day
                        Viviscal            2 per day
                        Flaxseed oil      1tbl daily
                        Multi-Vitamin   1 daily


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 4, 2008)

I forgot to say yesterday I took my futurebiotics and a multi


----------



## Anashja (Apr 4, 2008)

*Ummm...so I took my pills last night... IDK if there was a drug interaction...(I'm on a mild antidepressant)... but my urine this morning was VERY yellow... No odor or anything, but it was like YELLOW...I was like ...OMG am I ok? I mean I am sick this morning, but not to the point my bodily fluids are a different color...hmmm??

 One of my pills (like a huge horse pill what is up w/ that?) is the same color as the urine...so maybe this is it??? 

IDK new @ vitamin intake besides my multivit... so ...umm...help?! *


----------



## miami74 (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my vitamins this morning:

GNC Ultra Mega Woman Multi
Hair, Skin and Nail vit
MSM
Flaxseed oil

(Although not a vitamin, I am also, drinking a soy protein shake 20 mg of protein, daily)


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my Vitamins for today!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

Anashja said:


> *Ummm...so I took my pills last night... IDK if there was a drug interaction...(I'm on a mild antidepressant)... but my urine this morning was VERY yellow... No odor or anything, but it was like YELLOW...I was like ...OMG am I ok? I mean I am sick this morning, but not to the point my bodily fluids are a different color...hmmm??
> 
> One of my pills (like a huge horse pill what is up w/ that?) is the same color as the urine...so maybe this is it???
> 
> IDK new @ vitamin intake besides my multivit... so ...umm...help?! *



It's probably the b vitamins  Same thing happened to me when I first started taking them. My pee was like neon yellow alien pee  Don't worry, it just means that your body has absorbed the vitamin, so that's a good thing  .......

I took my first dose
-MSM
-Bamboo
-Kelp
-Fast Grow


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

Tenny said:


> ..........................
> 
> Going to eat breakfast and then take vits





Thanks for typing all of that out! I'm gonna look into that silica gel, cause I'm trying to take as many liquid vitamins as I can to ensure better absorbsion

BTW, your hair looks great in your siggy!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 4, 2008)

Anashja said:


> *Ummm...so I took my pills last night... IDK if there was a drug interaction...(I'm on a mild antidepressant)... but my urine this morning was VERY yellow... No odor or anything, but it was like YELLOW...I was like ...OMG am I ok? I mean I am sick this morning, but not to the point my bodily fluids are a different color...hmmm??
> 
> One of my pills (like a huge horse pill what is up w/ that?) is the same color as the urine...so maybe this is it???
> 
> IDK new @ vitamin intake besides my multivit... so ...umm...help?! *



The yellow pee is your body getting rid of the excess vitamins it doesn't need. Your vitamins except A, D, E, and K are all water soluble so your body pees the extra out if it already has enough so that's why your pee can sometimes be extra yellow when you take vitamins. Also make sure you are drinking enough water with the vitamins


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Took my pills for the day this morning (I can't get on LHCF at work).

I ordered some Bamboo Extract this morning.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 4, 2008)

*Im glad someone came up with a vitamin challenge as I am one of those people who takes their vitamins faithfully everyday for a week and slacks off after that. Before I read this thread I was thinking to myself, " I have to go downstairs to the kitchen and get a glass of juice so that I can take my vitamins" But I have yet to do that. I am totally in this challenge. I am currently taking HAIRFORMULA37 vitamins. *


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my second dose

-MSM
-Fast Grow


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Im glad someone came up with a vitamin challenge as I am one of those people who takes their vitamins faithfully everyday for a week and slacks off after that. Before I read this thread I was thinking to myself, " I have to go downstairs to the kitchen and get a glass of juice so that I can take my vitamins" But I have yet to do that. I am totally in this challenge. I am currently taking HAIRFORMULA37 vitamins. *



That's how I am too! That's why I started this challenge, to kick my butt in gear! I know if I start slacking, I'll get called out on it


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my futurebiotics and a multi today


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 4, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Im glad someone came up with a vitamin challenge as I am one of those people who takes their vitamins faithfully everyday for a week and slacks off after that. Before I read this thread I was thinking to myself, " I have to go downstairs to the kitchen and get a glass of juice so that I can take my vitamins" But I have yet to do that. I am totally in this challenge. I am currently taking HAIRFORMULA37 vitamins. *



I keep them by my bed and take them with me as soon as I get up so I can take them with breakfast. That could help. Also, if you're on the pill you could take them at the same time


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 4, 2008)

i almost 4got *off to take hair nails and skin vitamins now*


----------



## treybaby2005 (Apr 4, 2008)

I took my vitamins


----------



## Anashja (Apr 4, 2008)

I took mine today and thanks for the response Eka! I made sure to drink MORE water than usual. ...I have those little Aquapods...so I drank 3 today (33 oz today)... I hope that is enough... I drank milk, juice and my every other day hot coco w/ coconut oil (yummy!)


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 4, 2008)

I already forgot this morning but I am taking my nightly dose.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm in...

Nutrilite Multivitamin 
Nutrilite Hair Skin and Nails 
GNC Biotin
Flaxseed Oil 
Evening Primose Oil

I take each 1x day.   I have no excuse on why I miss taking these supplements.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> I already forgot this morning but I am taking my nightly dose.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 5, 2008)

lol
I know, I know

I'm already slipping!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just checking in, took my vitamins 8pm, I'm thinking about stopping the flax oil cap and using the meal, haven't decided yet but going to check out wholefoods today.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Apr 5, 2008)

It was a great week.  I took all my vitamins and feel great.  Oh - I forgot to add Nutrilite Hair Skin & Nail vit. to my list before.


----------



## Endlesslegs (Apr 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to start a vitamin challenge since one hasn't been made for a while.
> 
> If you're taking vitamins and are slacking off, this challenge is for you! If you've never taken vitamins, now's the perfect time!
> 
> ...


 

Oh my! Finally a challenge I can stick to! 
Im taking biotin- various sources totalling about 1000 mg
Mega Vitamins for the hair
Msm-1000mg
Evening Primrose Oil- 1000mg
Cod liver oil 1000mg


----------



## Ericka (Apr 5, 2008)

Tiffers, where did you get your vitamins from? I was looking for the bamboo vitamin but couldn't find it.

TIA


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 5, 2008)

Took my futurebiotics and a multi today


----------



## reena (Apr 5, 2008)

Im in. I figure I will just finish the vits I already have. but I really want to try bamboo, biosilica, and kelp.


----------



## ocean74 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm in ladies... I'm waiting on my exotic allure to come in the mail...I'm currently taking: 

 Super Biotin 5000mcg
 Women One a day
 Exotic Allure(fast grow)  
I will be posting my _*before*_ picture soon...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 5, 2008)

Ericka said:


> Tiffers, where did you get your vitamins from? I was looking for the bamboo vitamin but couldn't find it.
> 
> TIA



I get them from www.luckyvitamin.com


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 5, 2008)

I took my vitamins yesterday and today.


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Just about to take vits now.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 5, 2008)

I took my vitamins this evening.  I usually take them in the morning after breakfast, but today I had a busy day because of my son's birthday party at Chuck E Chesse.  I'm glad I remembered to take them though!


----------



## Poli (Apr 5, 2008)

Good challenge.  I take my Usana vitamins everyday and have been for the past 1.5 years.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 5, 2008)

*I just took my vitamins. Kudos to mee!!!! *


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> That's how I am too! That's why I started this challenge, to kick my butt in gear! I know if I start slacking, I'll get called out on it


 
*Lol girl I will call u out * and keep my business on the low* lol!! Im not gonna lie though.. I missed my first dose this mawnin . Dont kick me ok? lol *


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 5, 2008)

Took my first set this morning around 9:30am going to take my last set at 9:30pm


----------



## Anashja (Apr 6, 2008)

It's technically yesterday, but not really b/c its only 12.41 am. ... so I'm going to post that I took mine today (since the extra water intake no funny colored fluid discharge) ...but now I'm sick  ...so I had to add on my Vitamin C tabs... Im bout to drink my ginger tea w/ lime so I can get some rest... pray for me ya'll ...I got too many kids...cant afford to be sick!


----------



## treybaby2005 (Apr 6, 2008)

I took my vitamins today


----------



## tiffers (Apr 6, 2008)

I took all of my vitamins today


----------



## miami74 (Apr 6, 2008)

I took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 6, 2008)

I took mine about an hour ago. 

(I know you said it starts April 7th, but I can't wait. )


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot to post but i took my futurebiotics and a multi yesterday


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 7, 2008)

Took my Biotin-5000mcg and MSM-1000mg last night


----------



## miami74 (Apr 7, 2008)

I took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 7, 2008)

I took all my Vitamins today


----------



## cici22 (Apr 7, 2008)

Took my morning vitamins: flaxseed oil, vitamin B's, vitamin e, and silica


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Vitamin checkin, took half my vitamin reggie this morning.


----------



## priceless2608 (Apr 7, 2008)

Just took my vitamins


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 7, 2008)

I took my futurebiotics and a multi today


----------



## tiffers (Apr 7, 2008)

I took my morning dose. I've had to take my vitamins at sporadic times lately, cause two of my kids are sick. So I take them whenever I get a few seconds of free time


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Pills taken for the day. Hope your babies are well soon Tiffers!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 7, 2008)

doubled my dosage tonight


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 7, 2008)

I took my vit.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 7, 2008)

Took my vits 2 days in a row.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Took the last of my vita reggie, feel like I'm getting back on track, thx Tiffers for starting this thread.


----------



## Anashja (Apr 8, 2008)

Oops...I forgot...dang it...  ...Ok I'll take them now...BTW I just read about MSM and Vitamin C... can I include VitC? ... I been taking it b/c I been sick, but I'll stick to a lower dosage now that I'm feeling betters... GRRR Aunt Flo is here  ...


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 8, 2008)

Took my futurebiotics and multi


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> Pills taken for the day. Hope your babies are well soon Tiffers!



Thanks girl! Their fevers are going down, so hopefully I'll just have to deal with one or two more days of this madness 

I took my vitamins

-MSM
-Kelp
-Fast Grow

I'm running really low on all of my vits, and my procastinating self hasn't re-ordered  I'm gonna do it today, hopefully they'll be here before I run out.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi everyone check in, I took my Vitamins today!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 8, 2008)

How is everyone?  I took my vitamins today.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey ladies just checking in, swallowed my vits today, will take the last two after 9pm


----------



## Channie (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm late.
I'm joining though. 

I take: 
(1) Women's One-A-Day
(1) Biotin 2.5 mg

Just bought:
Natrol Skin-Hair-Nails
Since it says eat with meals, I'll wait til 2morrow to start it. I'll be taking 2 a day. 

Great challenge tiffers.


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Vitamins taken today. I'm thinking of adding vit C to my daily vits too.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2008)

I took my daily dose of Vitamins!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2008)

Took my morning vits..... Still haven't re-ordered more


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

took mine again last night. I'm onna roll


----------



## treybaby2005 (Apr 9, 2008)

I took mine today and yesterday!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2008)

Tenny said:


> I have some blood work to do tomorrow so I can't eat  or take my vitamins until tomorrow night



 Tenny, is everything okay?


----------



## chenai (Apr 9, 2008)

I've taken mine for today.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 9, 2008)

Took mine today.
Tomorrow, I am going to stop taking the zinc (I have some in my multi vitamin and my Ultra Nourishair), and start taking my Bamboo Extract which arrived in the mail today.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 9, 2008)

I took my vitamins today. It was hard to choke them down but I did. I had that stupid gag reflex.


----------



## Aussie (Apr 9, 2008)

i dont kno about daily.... but this will help to remind me to take them

I am taking:

Biotin
Womens MEGA Vitamins
Vitamin C
and that good ol H2O....


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

took'em


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 9, 2008)

Taking 4 days of vitamins.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 9, 2008)

Futurebiotics and a multi


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just took the last of my vits, off to bed.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been taking mine daily and drinking lots of water. I noticed that my skin has really improved. I'm wearing Kinky Twists now so I can can really comment on hair growth. I can say that it did get thicker.

I've been taking Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus with MSM, Vitamin Shoppe Biotin (1mg), and Women's One A Day.


----------



## Anashja (Apr 10, 2008)

**Oops I forgot to post, but didnt forget to take! ... I took my pills.  I'm better at this than taking my birth control pills for some reason...hahah. It's a spring day here in RI... woo hoo... Im off to de-weed my lawn w/ a conditioner treatment in my hair... oh yea, oh yeah...


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I'm taking
> 
> -Exotic Allure Fast Grow (3 capsules a day)
> -Bamboo silica (2 capsules a day)
> ...


 

Tiffers:

Are the Exotic Allure vitamins working for you?  I've been taking them since November and I find that the GNC Ultranourishair worked better for me.  In fact, I don't think the Exotic Allure vitamins are working at all.  Unfortunately, I signed up for a year long free shipping thing with them so it's going to be a while (although when I get a job I may just go ahead and pay the $20 to cancel).


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2008)

Took my morning vits, and still need to re-order. I only have 1 Fast Grow, 5 bamboo, 7 MSM and 10 biotin 

I'm such a procrastinator


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Tiffers:
> 
> Are the Exotic Allure vitamins working for you?  I've been taking them since November and I find that the GNC Ultranourishair worked better for me.  In fact, I don't think the Exotic Allure vitamins are working at all.  Unfortunately, I signed up for a year long free shipping thing with them so it's going to be a while (although when I get a job I may just go ahead and pay the $20 to cancel).



You know, now that I think about it, I haven't noticed any extra growth! I've been taking them for two months and my hair's still growing slow as hell--as usual erplexed

I know my other vits are working: the bamboo has cleared up my complexion and the msm has helped with my joint pain and softening my newgrowth. So IDK why I'm not seeing the effects of the Fast Grow....

I still have a half bottle of Ultra Nourishair, I'm gonna start taking it again after I finish this Fast Grow. The only thing I hate about the Nourishair is the size. I already have a hard time swallowing pills, and these big ol things always get stuck in my throat


----------



## miami74 (Apr 10, 2008)

I took my vitamins this morning!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 10, 2008)

tiffers said:


> You know, now that I think about it, I haven't noticed any extra growth! I've been taking them for two months and my hair's still growing slow as hell--as usual erplexed
> 
> I know my other vits are working: the bamboo has cleared up my complexion and the msm has helped with my joint pain and softening my newgrowth. So IDK why I'm not seeing the effects of the Fast Grow....
> 
> I still have a half bottle of Ultra Nourishair, I'm gonna start taking it again after I finish this Fast Grow. The only thing I hate about the Nourishair is the size. I already have a hard time swallowing pills, and these big ol things always get stuck in my throat


UltraNourishHair is a big pill (well 2 pills, lol). I was also taking the GNC WOmen's Ultra Mega multivitamin, and the pills are the same size as the UNH. 

Now I take:
Trader Joe's chewable multi vitamin
Flax seed oil - 1000 mg
Evening Primrose- 1000mg
MSM - 1500mg (talk about horse pills!) 
Biotin - 5mg (this is the smallest little capsule I have ever seen)
Silica - I don't remember the dosage, I want to say 500mg? 
GNC Ultra Nourish Hair
Caltrate chewable calcium - 2 tablets daily 

I have been taking them since January and I feel like the hair that's growing in is much stronger than it was before, and has more sheen. People are telling me that it's growing fast, but I still feel like it's growing back pretty slow.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 10, 2008)

Took all my Vitamins today!


----------



## Channie (Apr 10, 2008)

Didn't get to post yesterday...
Took my 
1-A-Day Women's
Biotin (2.5 MG)

Today, took my
(1) One-A-Day Women's
(1) Biotin (2.5 mg)
(2) Skin*Hair*Nails w/ MSM
(1) Flaxseed Oil  (1000 mg)


----------



## priceless2608 (Apr 10, 2008)

Took my vitamins this morning

1 biotin - 5mg
1 multi-vitamin
1 b-complex w/ vitamin C
1 vitamin E


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 10, 2008)

I was a *VITAMIN* taker today.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 10, 2008)

I took mine today.


----------



## BonnieB (Apr 10, 2008)

I took my vitamins today and everyday this week.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Took all of my vitamins, but I really need to start sticking to a shedule, I'm pretty much all over the place, when taking them.


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Taken my pills yesterday and today. My fish oils are coming to an end and as I'm not a budget, I'm not buying anymore.

I've got these vitamins that were recommended on here ages ago that I haven't taken. They have everything in it. 





Alive!® supplements are the ultimate Whole Food Energizers™-- with more invigorating nutrients from more natural sources than any other product. 

29 Vitamins & Minerals
24 Fruits & Veggies
14 Green Foods
18 Amino Acids
12 Digestive Enzymes
10 Essential Fatty Acids
12 Organic Mushrooms
 *#1 Mega Nutrient.* Alive! represents the new thinking in supplements for daily health and energy, with a greater diversity of specially balanced nutrients from three important areas: 
daily essentials
botanical energizers
system defenders including antioxidants
 *Quickly Absorbed.* Alive! products are specially formulated for easy digestion and absorption into the bloodstream. Even the tablets break up quickly in the digestive tract. In comparison tests with other whole food brands, Alive! tablets were the only ones to completely disintegrate in 20 minutes or less (the proper time to ensure uptake into the body). Other brands took up to 5 times longer.

A proper breakdown of it's ingredients here.


----------



## taj (Apr 11, 2008)

I haven't posted since I initially joined this challenge!! Just wanted to spread the word that....I've been taking my *VITAMINS* everyday since this challenge began!!!!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 11, 2008)

This morning I took:
Multivitamin
MSM
Biotin
Evening Primrose
Flax seed oil

This afternoon after lunch I will take:
GNC UltraNourishHair

This evening before I go to bed I will take:
Calcium chewable tablets


----------



## miami74 (Apr 11, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> I took my vitamins today and everyday this week.



Angeshrty6,

Beautiful hair!  Keep doing what you're doing!


I took my vitamins today:

GNC Ultra Mega Women Bone Density Multivitamin
Rexall Hair, Skin and Nails
Natrol MSM 500 mg
Spring Valley Flaxseed oil 2000 mg


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 11, 2008)

did the deed


----------



## miami74 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tenny said:


> OK I had to get off my vits for a couple of days do some blood work (Which all came back spiffy and fab, even my anemia was in check for the first time in 2 years!!!!!!!!!!) so back on the vitamins bandwagon
> 
> 1 Hair Skin Nails with MSM
> 1 Vit C tablet
> ...



*Glad to hear that everything is fine with your blood work!*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2008)

Took my morning vits. I ran out of Fast Grow, so I switched over to that horse pill Ultra Nourishair. That's be better for me anyway, less stuff I have to order


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> Taken my pills yesterday and today. My fish oils are coming to an end and as I'm not a budget, I'm not buying anymore.
> 
> I've got these vitamins that were recommended on here ages ago that I haven't taken. They have everything in it.
> 
> ...



Ooooh, I've been pondering getting some Alive! mutlivitamins. I was gonna get the liquid. Have you started taking them yet? Do you have more energy or feel any difference while taking them?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2008)

Tenny said:


> OK I had to get off my vits for a couple of days do some blood work (Which all came back spiffy and fab, even my anemia was in check for the first time in 2 years!!!!!!!!!!) so back on the vitamins bandwagon
> 
> 1 Hair Skin Nails with MSM
> 1 Vit C tablet
> ...



I'm glad that everything's fine, Tenny! I was worried about you, girl!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 11, 2008)

I missed yesterday but today I took my regular futurebiotics and multi


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Haven taken half of my reggie, the other have tonight b4 bed


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 11, 2008)

Took mine today.


----------



## Channie (Apr 11, 2008)

Took them a little later than usual (and got the most awful headache ever), but nonetheless,  took my: 
(1) One-A-Day Women's
(1) Biotin (2.5 mg)
(2) Skin*Hair*Nails w/ MSM
(1) Flaxseed Oil (1000 mg)


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 11, 2008)

I took them
Biotin::MSM::Iron:renatel::HSN::Horsetail


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2008)

I took mine! Ultra Hair Plus, Biotin, One a dat multivit


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 11, 2008)

Took my Vitamins today!


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Ooooh, I've been pondering getting some Alive! mutlivitamins. I was gonna get the liquid. Have you started taking them yet? Do you have more energy or feel any difference while taking them?



No I started to try and take them yesterday. They don't taste very nice 
You have to take 3 and I could only manage one on top of my other pills. These are going to be hard, I can feel it.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Taken
flaxseed oil 100mg
MSM 750mg
Vitamin B Complex + Brewers Yeast + Folic Acid
this mornin'
(Started on 7th April)

Flaxseed and MSM 2 b taken tonight.
Ain't missed one yet


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 12, 2008)

Week update:

I took my vitamins everyday this week! Yeah!  What does MSM do again?   Is there a liquid version?  What's the best brand/dosage?


----------



## Surfer Girl (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey all, I never officially joined this challange, However I have been taking mine daily. I have been slowly increasing my dosages. Anyone else notice massive fingernail growth and eyebrow hair growth?? I mean I expected it with hairgrowth but wow. 
These things are like steel nails. I've had to increase my threading visits. These are my daily;
MSM  2000mg
Biotin 1000mcg
Omega 3-6-9....Gummies!! 
B complex...Gummies!!!
Source of life multivit drink (ENERGY) 

I am so in love with the vitamin shoppe. They cost a bit more, but I can finally take Omegas and B's daily. I hate biggo pills.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Week update:
> 
> I took my vitamins everyday this week! Yeah! What does MSM do again? Is there a liquid version? What's the best brand/dosage?


From Bargello's regimen:

*MSM:* This vitamin is very important for healthy hair, muscles, and joints. It helps to decrease hair fall out. It does this by assisting in making the growth stage of the hair longer. The longer you are able to retain the root, the longer you hair will grow. You may take up to 2000mg/day. *Note: Ultra Nourishair contains 500mg of MSM. I take an additional 1000mg/day. 

*I follow her regimen, but the MSM I just bought is 1500mg instead of 1000 mg (that's what I get for not paying attention), so I am actually taking 2000mg per day.


----------



## cat eyes (Apr 12, 2008)

I want in this challenge...I do not take any vitamins, and I need to start too. I'm going out today to buy some Adult Gummie Vitamins. I hate taking pills!!!!!


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 12, 2008)

Good morning, ladies.

I took my vitamins about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 12, 2008)

msarthemise said:


> Hey all, I never officially joined this challange, However I have been taking mine daily. I have been slowly increasing my dosages. *Anyone else notice massive fingernail growth and eyebrow hair growth??* I mean I expected it with hairgrowth but wow.
> These things are like steel nails. I've had to increase my threading visits. These are my daily;
> MSM 2000mg
> Biotin 1000mcg
> ...


 


I haven't noticed massive fingernail growth yet. I'm hoping something will help my nails (in addition to my hair of course).  I think I may have to wait a few more weeks before I see a difference.

I like the Vitamine Shoppe as well. For the most part I have bought all of my vitamins (except the Ultra Nourishair of course,lol) from there.

They are great. I even buy my coconut oil from there.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 12, 2008)

took'em last night


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Took my:  multi, flax seed, biotin, evening primrose, and MSM this morning after breakfast.


----------



## Channie (Apr 12, 2008)

Took my:
(1) One-A-Day Women's 
(1) Biotin (2.5 mg)
(2) Skin*Hair*Nails w/ MSM
(1) Flaxseed Oil (1000 mg)


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone else here take vitamins three times a day?  I take...

*Morning:*

Multivitamin, Flaxseed Oil gelcap, feosul (iron tablet), 1500 mcg Biotin, Exotic Allure Hair vitamin, MSM, B-complex, Alta silica.

*Afternoon:*

Calcium, Vitamin C, Flaxseed Oil gelcap, 1500 mcg Biotin, Exotic Allure Hair vitamin, MSM, B-complex, Alta silica.

*Evening:*

B-12, Evening Primrose Oil gelcap, Flaxseed Oil gelcap, 1500 mcg Biotin, Exotic Allure Hair vitamin, MSM, Alta silica.


----------



## aqualung (Apr 12, 2008)

The Vitamin Shoppe has MSM in capsule form now! 
It's less messy than the powder, but I got less MSM for my money than if I had bought the powder.

I took 2 capsules with hot tea, and the capsules broke open in my mouth.
Same bitter MSM taste.

My daily supplements:
1. MSM
2. biotin
3. pills


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Week update:
> 
> I took my vitamins everyday this week! Yeah!  What does MSM do again?   Is there a liquid version?  What's the best brand/dosage?



MSM helps lengthen the growing phase, makes new growth soft and some people experienced extra growth. There are liquid, gel and powder formulas and the best kinds are Lignusil or OptiMSM. Those aren't brands, but the way the MSM is filtered. These two filtering methods keep the integrity of the MSM, so you get the undiluted, purest form of MSM. Just go to ebay and type in OptiMSM, a bunch of listings will pop up  I think gymfreak said that some people take up to 4000 mg of MSM without any ill effects, I take 3000 mg.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

cat eyes said:


> I want in this challenge...I do not take any vitamins, and I need to start too. I'm going out today to buy some Adult Gummie Vitamins. I hate taking pills!!!!!



Your daughter is so dang cute! I just wanna hug her and squeeze her, pinch her cheeks and play in her hair


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Anyone else here take vitamins three times a day?  I take...
> 
> *Morning:*
> 
> ...



How's that Alta Silica working for you? Notice any growth from it?


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 12, 2008)

tiffers:

I've been meaning to ask you, how's my baby girl handling having a baby brother?  She looks like she ain't taking that second fiddle to a newborn crap!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

Guapa1 said:


> No I started to try and take them yesterday. They don't taste very nice
> You have to take 3 and I could only manage one on top of my other pills. These are going to be hard, I can feel it.



Dang, they're THAT gross? I'm nervous now


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> tiffers:
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you, how's my baby girl handling having a baby brother?  She looks like she ain't taking that second fiddle to a newborn crap!



They're both taking it better than I thought they would, but they still don't wanna take the backseat to him or eachother. Between the three, they pretty much run me ragged  But I'm trying to enjoy it because I know I'll miss these days when they get older. I'm such a sentimental crybaby


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 12, 2008)

Channie_Babie said:


> Took my:
> (1) One-A-Day Women's
> (1) Biotin (2.5 mg)
> (2) Skin*Hair*Nails w/ MSM
> (1) Flaxseed Oil (1000 mg)





Channie, nice progress.   We started from the same short style.   I'm watching yah


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 12, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> From Bargello's regimen:
> 
> *MSM:* This vitamin is very important for healthy hair, muscles, and joints. It helps to decrease hair fall out. It does this by assisting in making the growth stage of the hair longer. The longer you are able to retain the root, the longer you hair will grow. You may take up to 2000mg/day. *Note: Ultra Nourishair contains 500mg of MSM. I take an additional 1000mg/day.
> 
> *I follow her regimen, but the MSM I just bought is 1500mg instead of 1000 mg (that's what I get for not paying attention), so I am actually taking 2000mg per day.



Thanks Cassandra, what brands are good?


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 12, 2008)

I just finished packing my vitamins for next week (I have one of those pill dispensers for a week's worth of pills).  I just realized that I went an entire week without taking my biotin pills.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2008)

I took mine today! My skin has really improved since I've been consistant with my vitamins. Has anyone else noticed an improvement with their skin? I was in the liquor store earlier buying a *ahem* beverage and the owner carded me. She could not believe that I am 35.

*Ultra Hair Plus by Nature's Plus, Vitamin Shoppe brand 1mg Biotin, One A Day Women's*


----------



## Channie (Apr 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Channie, nice progress. We started from the same short style. I'm watching yah


 
*Thanks!* 
If I hadn't went for that color, I'd be pushing for APL. Makes me wish I had found the board earlier, ya know? ​


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 12, 2008)

I took my vitamins.


----------



## treybaby2005 (Apr 13, 2008)

I almost fell off the challenge!I took my vitamins today!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 13, 2008)

ate'em


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Got all of my vits in today...


----------



## amwcah (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm still hanging in there with taking my vits.


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 13, 2008)

I took my vitamins about an hour ago.


SmartyPants said:


> I just finished packing my vitamins for next week (I* have one of those pill dispensers for a week's worth of pills*). I just realized that I went an entire week without taking my biotin pills.


 
I do too. I keep mine in my purse and take them to work in case I forget to take my pills at home.


----------



## Channie (Apr 13, 2008)

Took my:
(1) One A Day Women's
(1) Biotin 2.5 mg
(2) Skin*Hair*Nails w/ MSM
(1) Flaxseed Oil 1000mg



Platinum said:


> I took mine today! My skin has really improved since I've been consistant with my vitamins. Has anyone else noticed an improvement with their skin? I was in the liquor store earlier buying a *ahem* beverage and the owner carded me. She could not believe that I am 35.
> 
> *Ultra Hair Plus by Nature's Plus, Vitamin Shoppe brand 1mg Biotin, One A Day Women's*


 
Unfortunately my skin's getting the biggest cystic kind of acne it can get. I don't know what's going on, but I need a derm appt ASAP. ​ 


tyefrmy said:


> I do too. I keep mine in my purse and take them to work in case I forget to take my pills at home.


 
Me too. I have a cute little circle compact-shaped one. ​


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> MSM helps lengthen the growing phase, makes new growth soft and some people experienced extra growth. There are liquid, gel and powder formulas and the best kinds are Lignusil or OptiMSM. Those aren't brands, but the way the MSM is filtered. These two filtering methods keep the integrity of the MSM, so you get the undiluted, purest form of MSM. Just go to ebay and type in OptiMSM, a bunch of listings will pop up  I think gymfreak said that some people take up to 4000 mg of MSM without any ill effects, I take 3000 mg.




Thanks!   BTW- Love the kids pic in your siggy.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi ladies!  I took my vitamins yesterday and today:

GNC Ultra Mega Woman Bone Density
Rexall Hair, Skin and Nail with 3000 mcg of Biotin
MSM 750 mg
Flaxseed oil capsules 2000 mg


----------



## Anashja (Apr 13, 2008)

msarthemise said:


> Hey all, I never officially joined this challange, However I have been taking mine daily. I have been slowly increasing my dosages. Anyone else notice massive fingernail growth and eyebrow hair growth?? I mean I expected it with hairgrowth but wow.
> These things are like steel nails. I've had to increase my threading visits. These are my daily;
> MSM 2000mg
> Biotin 1000mcg
> ...


 

YES! I am so happy Im not the only one. I have been cutting myself left and right with these things...they are so hard when I hit up against it my fingers hurt! I was like WHOA!

...as for my hair...IDK it's drier than ever (wanna cry) ...it seems the more moisture I try the worse it gets... (wanna cry again) ... so I just got some Organic Mayo...gonna do a Sunday treatment and then roller set w/ a leave in... hope I feel better... there is so much breakage. I hope the pills help


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks!   BTW- Love the kids pic in your siggy.




DELETED DELETED


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks all for answering my question about MSM.   I bought the VitaminShoppe MSM 1000mg with OptiMSM.   It passed the purity test, so I will add this to my daily vitamin intake.


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> How's that Alta Silica working for you? Notice any growth from it?


 
I just started taking it two weeks ago and I just relaxed one week ago.  So, I haven't had time to notice the growth.  But, I take so many other things, it will be hard to tell if one individual thing is working.  It's more along the lines of "this combo is working for me."

I followed Bargello's Regimen (slightly modified because I'm anemic).


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Your daughter is so dang cute! I just wanna hug her and squeeze her, pinch her cheeks and *play in her hair*


 

You know full well cat eyes has given that child permission to smack down anyone--adult or child--who tries to play in her hair.  Why you wanna put yourself through that?


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 13, 2008)

took them tonight after missing almost a week.  I need to get into a routine to remember!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 13, 2008)

took mine today


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2008)

I took mine!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 13, 2008)

3 vits down 2more to go


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 13, 2008)

I took my vitmins.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 13, 2008)

Took all my Vitamins today and yesterday!

I've been seeing quite a few ladies saying that they have been forgetting to take their vits daily, so wanted to share what I've been doing and has proven to be helpful for me.  I put a daily reminder in my cell phone, and the alarm has helped me remember to take them everyday.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 13, 2008)

bign__17 said:


> Took all my Vitamins today and yesterday!
> 
> I've been seeing quite a few ladies saying that they have been forgetting to take their vits daily, so wanted to share what I've been doing and has proven to be helpful for me. *I put a daily reminder in my cell phone, and the alarm has helped me remember to take them everyday*.


Good idea!

I carry mine in a big "old lady" pill box in my purse every day. I take them at breakfast, lunch and dinner. I just took my calcium and I am done for the day.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 14, 2008)

I took my vitamins today except my multivitamin because I ran out!  I must remember to pick some up after work today.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 14, 2008)

*I havent been on in a couple of days.. maybe a week  But I am proud to say that I have still been taking my vitamins without having to be reminded. Im so friggin kewl!!*


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Apr 14, 2008)

i remebered my vitamins this weekend when i spent it w/ my bf!


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Took'em for today!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 14, 2008)

fururebiotics and a multi today


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 14, 2008)

*I just took my vitamins *


----------



## priceless2608 (Apr 14, 2008)

Took my vitamins this afternoon


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 14, 2008)

Took mine today


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2008)

I took mine!


----------



## Channie (Apr 14, 2008)

*LONG* day, just now taking my vits.


----------



## Anashja (Apr 14, 2008)

Took vitamins yesterday and any other day I forgot to post.


----------



## iasade (Apr 14, 2008)

Hair, Skin, Nails- 2-3x's day
MSM- 2000-3000 mg/day


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 15, 2008)

Took'em


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2008)

just finish up taking the last of the vits


----------



## miami74 (Apr 15, 2008)

I just took my vitamins and I bought more multivitamin.  I love this thread!  It's keeping me on track with my vitamins!


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 15, 2008)

Took my multi, flax seed oil, evening primrose, and biotin. Still trying to make myself take this horse pill MSM.  

After lunch I will take my hair vitamin and calcium, and this MSM if I don't get it down now.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2008)

Took my futurebiotics today


----------



## Channie (Apr 15, 2008)

Took my vits this morning. ​


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2008)

I took mine!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Took first half of vits


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 15, 2008)

I took vitamins yesterday and today. I've been sick.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 15, 2008)

*I took my vitamins! *


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 15, 2008)

took'em today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2008)

Finished my all my vits


----------



## tiffers (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been taking my vits 

I still need to re order. All I have left are Ultra Nourishair and kelp. I'm such a procrastinator 

I had started taking GNC's Ultra Women's Mega multi, they made me sick to my stomach and made my nose bleed  It took me a few days to figure out the culprit, but I cut them out and no more bleeding nose. I think they were expired or something, cause I took them a long time ago with no side effects. Weird erplexed


----------



## miami74 (Apr 16, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> I took vitamins yesterday and today. I've been sick.



_Sorry to hear that.  Hope you feel better soon!_


----------



## miami74 (Apr 16, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've been taking my vits
> 
> I still need to re order. All I have left are Ultra Nourishair and kelp. I'm such a procrastinator
> 
> I had started taking GNC's Ultra Women's Mega multi, they made me sick to my stomach and made my nose bleed  It took me a few days to figure out the culprit, but I cut them out and no more bleeding nose. I think they were expired or something, cause I took them a long time ago with no side effects. Weird erplexed



_Wow!  Yeah, make sure you always glance at the expiration date on all of them.
_


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Apr 16, 2008)

ooo...i wanna join!!

I'm currently taking biotin,prenatal vit,iron,biosil and flaxseed oil.
I just ordered shen min and msm


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've taken everything but my hair vitamins and my second dosage of calcium.  I will take the hair vitamins at the bowling alley tonight when I eat dinner.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2008)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I've taken everything but my hair vitamins and my second dosage of calcium.  I will take the hair vitamins at the bowling alley tonight when I eat dinner.



Have fun! I love bowling!.....

Took my first dose today, it's not too hard since I only take 3 vitamins a day 

I really need to oder some more, I'm gonna do it tomorrow *making a mental note*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2008)

dreamer03 said:


> ooo...i wanna join!!
> 
> I'm currently taking biotin,prenatal vit,iron,biosil and flaxseed oil.
> I just ordered shen min and msm



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 16, 2008)

took my futurebiotics and a multi today


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 16, 2008)

Took vitamins.


----------



## iasade (Apr 16, 2008)

I took my vitamins today.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 16, 2008)

I choked them down


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 17, 2008)

I took mine for the day, (well technically guess it was yesterday )


----------



## miami74 (Apr 17, 2008)

Took my vitamins!:2cool:


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Apr 17, 2008)

i took my morning vit


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks to whoever gave the cellphone alarm tip, I've been better since then!


----------



## Channie (Apr 17, 2008)

Another long day. Just now taking vits.​


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 18, 2008)

took all of my vits


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 18, 2008)

took mine today


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 18, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> thanks to whoever gave the cellphone alarm tip, I've been better since then!


 
Glad it's workin out for you! I know it's helped me.

Took mine today!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Taken!
I know it's still early for most of you, but it's 10:22 here so I'm late taking them this morning.


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't posted in a few days, but still taking my msm and my acidophillus. I can't get with those big horse looking alive ones though. 
My skin is looking great and have to say it has to the msm because I haven't changed my skin routine at all. 
I'm going to make a concerted effort with these alive vitamins. It's supposed to be three a day, maybe I need to build up to it.


----------



## Channie (Apr 18, 2008)

Took my vits this morning. ​


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 18, 2008)

futurebiotics and multi today


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 18, 2008)

I took all my vits every day this week!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 18, 2008)

Was consistent all week.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 18, 2008)

took vits.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 18, 2008)

Took all my vitamins today.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 19, 2008)

took'em
I've added flaxseed and fish oil, I'm not taking foilic acid,  together my multi and GNC vitamin already have more than the recommended amount.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Apr 19, 2008)

i took my one a day and my biotin 1000mcg


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 19, 2008)

I’ve been taking two GNC’s Women’s Hair, Skin, and Nails Formula daily (in addition to my Women’s One-a-Day multi-vitamin) for about a month and a half and plan on stopping once the breakage has filled in. I can’t say that I’ve seen any results yet, but I definitely haven’t had any side effects either.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 19, 2008)

futurebiotics and a multi today


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dont 4get. Take ur vitamins Ladies!


----------



## miami74 (Apr 21, 2008)

I took my vitamins today and all weekend.


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I ended up staying ad-hoc at a friends this weekend so no pills on Saturday and I noticed a little few spots forming! That's what happens when I miss my msm. 

As soon as I got in the house on Sunday, I ran straight into the kitchen and took 2 days worth. If someone was watching me they would have thought it was a new way to take crack! 

Anyhoo, msm taken and just about to try and swallow that damn alive tablet and my acidophillus.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 21, 2008)

Took'em Thr,Fri,Sat and Sunday


----------



## Demi27 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't posted in this thread in a few days, but I haven't missed a day yet.

I also use my cell phone as a reminder.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Apr 21, 2008)

took vitamins today and all weekend


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 21, 2008)

Took my futurebiotics and multi yesterday and today


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been consistent with mine. I also added flaxseed oil gelcaps.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 22, 2008)

Been taking mine every day...just haven't been in here to post about it.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 22, 2008)

I took them


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in!!!! I totally fell of my vitamns over these last few months, and i wanna commit to taking them again.  My vits:

Biotin
B100 Complex
Multivitamin (One a Day for women)

ETA: I gotta wait til im home to take them, and will post on here once i do.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't been checking in, but I've been taking them. Just took my morning set.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 22, 2008)

tyefrmy said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a few days, but I haven't missed a day yet.
> 
> *I also use my cell phone as a reminder.*



Good idea.


I took my vitamins today.  I've also added B Complex to my vitamin list.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 22, 2008)

KiniKakes said:


> I'm in!!!! I totally fell of my vitamns over these last few months, and i wanna commit to taking them again.  My vits:
> 
> Biotin
> B100 Complex
> ...


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2008)

I cut out the Utra NourishHair cause they were giving me headaches. It's weird cause I took them a while ago with no problems. I guess having a baby threw off my body's chemistry or something 

I've been taking my kelp though.... Kelp is all I have left


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Apr 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I cut out the Utra NourishHair cause they were giving me headaches. It's weird cause I took them a while ago with no problems. I guess having a baby threw off my body's chemistry or something
> 
> I've been taking my kelp though.... Kelp is all I have left


Really?  Wonder what was in the UltraNourishHair that was causing the headaches?  My job gives me headaches, that's about it.  

About to take my 2nd UNH pill after I finish typing this.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 22, 2008)

took my futurebiotics and multi today and yesterday


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 23, 2008)

been taking mine vits


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Taken mine this morn'.  I've added Silica OK and Vitamin AC&D to my MSM, Flaxseed Oil and Vitamin B.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 23, 2008)

I took'em


----------



## miami74 (Apr 23, 2008)

I took my vitamins:

GNC Ultra Mega Woman
Rexall Hair, Skin & Nails
B Complex
MSM 750 mg

I didn't take my Flaxseed oil pills cause I forgot to pack them.  Hopefully I'll remember when I get home from work today....


----------



## Anashja (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been consistent w/ taking mine, just havent been posting daily...


----------



## cat eyes (Apr 23, 2008)

I've been taking mine too everyday!!!!!


THANK GOD FOR LIQUID VITIAMINS!!!!!!!


----------



## ocean74 (Apr 23, 2008)

Have been taken mine faithfully, just haven't been reporting.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 24, 2008)

I took'em


----------



## Queen V (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope it's not too late to join; I definitely need to be consistent with my vitamin regimen and I think this accountability will help.

I take:
A multi (One-A-Day)
A coral calcium supplement
A hair-skin-nails supplement
Biotin (1000 mg, I think - I'm not at home right now)
MSM (750 mg, I think - I'm not at home right now)
Evening Primrose Oil 

See fotki for my starting point pics - they're a couple of weeks old, but I'll be doing an update at the beginning of the month.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 24, 2008)

Took my vitamins!

Ultra Mega Woman
Rexall Hair, Skin & Nail
MSM 750 mg


......dam, I forgot my flaxseed oil again


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 24, 2008)

Still keeping up with my vitamins


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't remember if i posted here yesterday or not but i have been faithfully taking my vitamins and will not take a vitamin leave until June when my surgery is schedules.


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted in a while, but I have been taking my Vitamins daily.


----------



## Channie (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't posted since like Saturday because I fell off since then. 
I took them tonight though! ​


----------



## Queen V (Apr 25, 2008)

Took my vitamins for the day; One-A-Day Essential (multivitamin), Coral calcium (1000 mg), Hair, Skin, and Nails supplement, Biotin (1000 mcg), MSM (1500 mg), and Evening Primrose Oil (1000 mg).


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 25, 2008)

only tooK my multi vitamin today


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 25, 2008)

took'em


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Haven't missed a pill yet,:woohoo:.  Downed all five this morning!


----------



## Guapa1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Taken my msm, fish oils and acidophillus. I've also added a tablesppon of acv in my regime too.


----------



## iasade (Apr 25, 2008)

Took mine today


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 26, 2008)

took'em


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2008)

just finished taking them.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Apr 26, 2008)

I missed one day this week.  But, I'm on a roll!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2008)

I forgot my dang kelp yesterday!


----------



## cat eyes (Apr 26, 2008)

took mine too!!!


----------



## Queen V (Apr 26, 2008)

Missed yesterday , but I'll be back on track today.


----------



## miami74 (Apr 26, 2008)

Took all my vitamins today:

GNC Ultra Mega woman
Rexall Hair, Skin & Nail (with 3000 mcg Biotin)
MSM 1250 mg
Flaxseed oil 2000 mg


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 26, 2008)

ate'em


----------



## taj (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes....I've taken my vitamins everyday since the challenge! Just checking in, I dont have the opportunity to post everyday due to my hectic schedule.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 27, 2008)

just took a multi and vita c today


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm great at taking everything except my aloe juice and my flax seed oil... I need help and reminders for those..


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

Took my measley little kelp tablet today


----------



## Anashja (Apr 27, 2008)

I've missed two days  .... I'll have to try harder I guess...


----------



## miami74 (Apr 27, 2008)

Took my vitamins today


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2008)

I took my little kelp today


----------



## Queen V (Apr 28, 2008)

Took my vitamins for the day.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

................


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 28, 2008)

I've taken all my vits for the weekend


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 28, 2008)

didnt take my vits im out of town


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Taken ALL my vitamins for the weekend too.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Apr 28, 2008)

just recieved my shen min


----------



## priceless2608 (Apr 28, 2008)

Took my vitamins


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 28, 2008)

Took'em today!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 28, 2008)

I am soooooo sick of taking these stupid pills every night!!!!! But I think they're working Choked'em down


----------



## tiffers (Apr 28, 2008)

I seriously can't remember whether I took my kelp today, so I'm gonna err on the side of caution and not take one. Don't wanna overdose on seaweed


----------



## Queen V (Apr 28, 2008)

Took my vits for the night.


----------



## ImFree27 (Apr 28, 2008)

ok, im going to join, Today I took omega, Silica, Biotin, MSM, 5htp, CLA, I have so much vitamins, but that's what I took today, eventually I will need to get a Multivitamin, I'm also taking a lot of fat burners trying to get control of my tummy....


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2008)

Took my kelp


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 29, 2008)

Took them all today!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Still hangin' on in there and haven't missed any.  
Goodnight everyone...(it's 1:24am), need to go to sleep but LHCF is holding me back


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 29, 2008)

Back on track wit my vits, yay!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 29, 2008)

took vitamins.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 29, 2008)

took'em


----------



## miami74 (Apr 29, 2008)

Took all my vitamins


----------



## cat eyes (Apr 29, 2008)

Took them all today!! I have not missed!!!


----------



## iasade (Apr 29, 2008)

I took ALL of mine today!


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Apr 29, 2008)

*I havent been posting for about a week now but I havent forgotten to take my vitamins*


----------



## Queen V (Apr 30, 2008)

Took my vits for the night.


----------



## taj (Apr 30, 2008)

I took my vitamins today!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Popped those pills 4 the mornin'.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2008)

Took my kelp


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 30, 2008)

Took'em all today!


----------



## iasade (Apr 30, 2008)

Took mine today!


----------



## taj (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah I took my vitamins today!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 1, 2008)

Took all of my vits.


----------



## Demi27 (May 1, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while, but I've taken my vitamins every day except one (because I was sick).


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2008)

Took my kelp


----------



## 25Nona (May 1, 2008)

Took them all today!!


----------



## Queen V (May 1, 2008)

Took them all tonight.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 2, 2008)

Took my vitamins.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 2, 2008)

Ok took'em all


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 2, 2008)

Still poppin'  .  Haven't missed.


----------



## miami74 (May 2, 2008)

Took all of them!


----------



## tiffers (May 2, 2008)

Took my kelp tablet


----------



## Foxglove (May 2, 2008)

I missed 2 days but other than that I've been keeping up with them


----------



## Queen V (May 2, 2008)

Took them all tonight.


----------



## 25Nona (May 3, 2008)

I took'em all today.


----------



## iasade (May 3, 2008)

I took mine today!


----------



## 25Nona (May 3, 2008)

Took them for today


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 3, 2008)

Took my multi and aloe vera


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2008)

Took mine for the day


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 3, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Took my kelp tablet


 
where can i buy that from?


----------



## taj (May 4, 2008)

Took'em today!! It's been exactly 1 month, today and I haven't missed a single dosage!!!


----------



## Anashja (May 4, 2008)

On and off... remembered the day before forgot yesterday


----------



## iasade (May 4, 2008)

I took mine today!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 4, 2008)

Taken all dis' mornin'.  Better remember to take mine tonight!


----------



## miami74 (May 4, 2008)

Took all my vitamins yesterday and today


----------



## Queen V (May 5, 2008)

Took all of my vitamins today.


----------



## miami74 (May 5, 2008)

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## Queen V (May 5, 2008)

Took them all this evening.


----------



## cat eyes (May 5, 2008)

Took all mine too!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 6, 2008)

Took'em all


----------



## 25Nona (May 6, 2008)

Yep, took mine today too!


----------



## miami74 (May 6, 2008)

Just took all my vitamins


----------



## Guapa1 (May 6, 2008)

Been a while since I've been in here as i did slack off a little, but for the past 2 days I've been taking my msm. I can't stick to those damn horse type ones.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 6, 2008)

I took my vitamin.


----------



## 25Nona (May 6, 2008)

Took my daily dose.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 6, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't seen this. I am totally IN!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 6, 2008)

just finish taking the rest of mine...so proud of myself


----------



## Foxglove (May 6, 2008)

I have been keeping up. I have 4 days left of multivitamins but my budget won't permit me to replace them until I get my next semester's loan check so it will be futurebiotics alone for the next month or so


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad this thread was bumped cause I TOTALLY forgot about taking my vitamin!

I just took it!


----------



## cieramichele (May 7, 2008)

popped it.


----------



## cat eyes (May 7, 2008)

Took mine too.


----------



## miami74 (May 7, 2008)

Took all my vitamins:

GNC Ultra Gold Multivitamin
Rexall Hair, Skin & Nails with 3000 mcg of Biotin
Spring Valley Flaxseed Oil 1000 mg
Evening Primrose
Super B Complex
MSM 500 mg


----------



## tiffers (May 7, 2008)

Almost forgot.......... Took my kelp today


----------



## cat eyes (May 7, 2008)

I took mine too today!!!


----------



## priceless2608 (May 7, 2008)

Took my vitamins...yah me!


----------



## iasade (May 7, 2008)

took my vitamins.


----------



## tricie (May 8, 2008)

Been taking mine, too!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 8, 2008)

took'em yay for me


----------



## Guapa1 (May 8, 2008)

Have upped my doasge of msm to 4000. Trying to take it morning and evening, but may have to take it all in one go as I keep forgetting the evening one.


----------



## chenai (May 8, 2008)

I've been taking my vitamins.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 8, 2008)

BEEN TAKING MY VITAMINS. TOOK ONE SILICA TAB INSTEAD OF TWO YESTERDAY SO I COULD TAKE ONE TODAY.  I'VE RUN OUT AND NEED TO BUY SOME MORE TODAY. DON'T WAN'T TO BREAK MY DOSAGE .
LUCKILY THE RECOMMENDED AMOUNT IS 1 OR 2 A DAY .

STILL ON TRACK WITH THE B-COMPLEX, FLAXSEED, MSM AND MULTIVITAMIN.


----------



## miami74 (May 8, 2008)

Took all my vitamins today


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2008)

I took my little kelp tablet today


----------



## MD_Lady (May 8, 2008)

I've been neglecting this challenge without even realizing it!  I've been taking my GNC hair, skin, and nails supplements faithfully since March along with my multi-vitamin. 

Since I've been doing so much to my hair since then (deep conditioning, co-washing, pre-poo, moisturizing, EO growth oil, ORS temple balm, protein treatments...) it's kinda hard to tell how much of the improvements are because of my new regimen versus vitamins/supplements. I will say this, I can't remember the last time I had a chipped nail!


----------



## iasade (May 8, 2008)

Took mine today and drank TOO much water


----------



## Demi27 (May 8, 2008)

I've been so bad about posting in this thread, but I'm still taking my vits every day!


----------



## 25Nona (May 8, 2008)

Took all my vits today!


----------



## taj (May 9, 2008)

I took my vitamins today!!!!!


----------



## Guapa1 (May 9, 2008)

Vits taken today.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 9, 2008)

iasade said:


> Took mine today and *drank TOO much water*


 
:ha:
I wish.
I really need to up my water in take.  It's abysmal .
But on the good side, I've been taking all my vitamins.  Just taken mine for the mornin'.


----------



## 25Nona (May 9, 2008)

Just took them for today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 9, 2008)

Took half of my vitamin reggie, other half tonight, i'll be back


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 9, 2008)

took'em this week


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2008)

Took mine :creatures


----------



## iasade (May 9, 2008)

I took my vitamins.


----------



## Channie (May 9, 2008)

I've fallen off tremendously. Things have been so hectic I haven't even really eaten most days. I refused to take them on an empty stomach. Probably took my vits twice this week and the last. Getting back on track though.  Took them today & yesterday.​


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 10, 2008)

Taken for the morning.


----------



## crumbling_images (May 10, 2008)

I'm taking the following vits for hair growth:

*Swansons Biotin* - 5mg (Serving size: 1 pill)

*Swansons HSN* - (Serving size: 2 pills)
700 mg of MSM
250 mg of Horsetail extract (8% silica)
100 mg of L-Cysteine
50 mg of Choline
25 mg of Inositol
25 mg of PABA

*Labrada's ElastiJoint Powder*, Grape Flavor (Serving Size: 1 scoop)
5000 mg of MSM
+ other goodies for the joints....


----------



## 25Nona (May 10, 2008)

Took mine for the day!


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 10, 2008)

took'em


----------



## miami74 (May 10, 2008)

Been taking my vitamins all the days that I haven't checked it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 10, 2008)

I only felt like taking my multi and flax oil today, sometimes I get like that, but I still make sure I atleast take the multi if nothing else.


----------



## Demi27 (May 11, 2008)

I took mine today (well yesterday now..Saturday).


----------



## miami74 (May 11, 2008)

I took my vitamins for today


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2008)

I've been consistent with mine. I take them everyday.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 12, 2008)

Took all of mine on mothers day.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 12, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 12, 2008)

Taken mine this morning!


----------



## Queen V (May 12, 2008)

Completely fell off the wagon over the last few days...I'd been going through a tough time, though that's no excuse, and a lot of things just haven't gotten done.

Back on my regi tonight for sure!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 12, 2008)

been taking vits daily(except on mother's day)


----------



## Cassandra1975 (May 12, 2008)

I have been remembering to take my vitamins, but forgetting to post in this thread.


----------



## tiffers (May 12, 2008)

I've been forgetting to check in, but I haven't forgotten to take my kelp


----------



## Anashja (May 13, 2008)

I've missed 3 days so far, but I'm still taking them!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 13, 2008)

Anashja said:


> I've missed 3 days so far, but I'm still taking them!


 
 Naughty.  Girl, you always missin' days .

I'm still taking mine daily...(twice a day).


----------



## miami74 (May 13, 2008)

Been taking them!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 13, 2008)

took mines


----------



## tiffers (May 13, 2008)

Took it


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 13, 2008)

Took'em AGAINgrin:


----------



## Foxglove (May 13, 2008)

I'm still taking mine, I missed one day bc of my brother's graduation (it was crazy busy and my mom invited relatives and a bunch of people. Oh and my multis finished, will replace them in a bit.


----------



## iasade (May 13, 2008)

Took my vitamins today!


----------



## taj (May 14, 2008)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## Guapa1 (May 14, 2008)

I've been taking them, but slacking on my water so my face is breaking out. Remember your water ladies!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 14, 2008)

Taken my vitamins for the morning.


----------



## Queen V (May 14, 2008)

Got back on track and took them all for the last couple of days.


----------



## Anashja (May 14, 2008)

(Laughs like evil villian in cartoons)  



vestaluv1 said:


> Naughty. Girl, you always missin' days .
> 
> I'm still taking mine daily...(twice a day).


----------



## miami74 (May 14, 2008)

Took them this morning.


----------



## tiffers (May 14, 2008)

Took it! :bouncegre


----------



## DivaD04 (May 14, 2008)

let me get up and take my prenatal pill...it's about to be day 2 missed


----------



## Guapa1 (May 14, 2008)

Taken my morning ones. Evening ones just about to be taken


----------



## chebaby (May 14, 2008)

i've been taking futurebiotics hair skin and nails for almost two weeks now but i havent joined this challenge. anyway in two weeks those vitamins have cleared my skin and added a glow and now im just waiting to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2008)

Took all of mine, Yay


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 14, 2008)

Took all of mine.


----------



## Anashja (May 15, 2008)

Took my vits...considering adding Biotin to my regime


----------



## miami74 (May 15, 2008)

Took them!


----------



## tiffers (May 15, 2008)

Took it!!!


----------



## Aka T T (May 16, 2008)

Can I join in too? I'm a!I hope it not too late.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 16, 2008)

PHEW, almost forgot this morning.  Off to take mine now .


----------



## Anashja (May 16, 2008)

Took my vitamins yesterday ...  and added 300 mcg of biotin to my regime. Anyone know the max of biotin you can take?


----------



## DivaD04 (May 16, 2008)

I'm taking my pills nightly, I've found that taking my prenatals at night, I can't feel as nauseous in the day, heck I don't feel anything after taking it nightly...so yea!


----------



## 25Nona (May 16, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while, but I've been taking my Vitamins daily.


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2008)

I forgot to check in yesterday, but I've been taking taking my wittle kelp tablet


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 17, 2008)

OMG, I totally forgot that I am part of this challenge. I plan to start again tomorrow.


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 18, 2008)

took'em 
Thanks for making this challenge Tiffers. I gained a little over an inch instead of my usual 1/4 since April!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 18, 2008)

took them yay for me


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 18, 2008)

Been taking my vitamins everyday .


----------



## miss Congeniality (May 18, 2008)

Took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## DivaD04 (May 18, 2008)

Are any of you taking 
Solaray Multi-Vita Mega-Mineral? I'm looking for a good supplement and this one looks pretty good? what cha'll think?



Protein                 1.2Gm 2% 
VITAMIN A     25000 IU 500% 
Vitamin C         300 Mg 500% 
VITAMIN D        400 IU 100% 
VITAMIN E        200 IU 667% 
Vitamin B-1 15      Mg 1000% 
Riboflavin         17 Mg 1000% 
Niacin 200            Mg 1000% 
Vitamin B-6 20      Mg 1000% 
Folate            400 Mcg 100% 
Vitamin B-12     60 Mg 1000% 
Biotin             300 Mcg 100% 
Pantothenic Acid  100 Mg 1000% 
Calcium              520 Mg 52% 
Iron                   18 Mg 100% 
IODINE            225 Mcg 150% 
Magnesium          260 Mg 65% 
Zinc                   15 Mg 100% 
Selenium         200 Mcg 285% 
Copper                  1 Mg 50% 
Manganese         10 Mg 500% 
Chromium        200 Mcg 167% 
Choline Bitartrate  125 Mg N/A 
Inositol               100 Mg N/A 
Paba                    15 Mg N/A 
Potassium             30 Mg N/A 
BORON                   1 Mg N/A


----------



## Demi27 (May 18, 2008)

I'm getting ready to take my vitamins in a few minutes.


----------



## 25Nona (May 19, 2008)

Took them today and yesterday!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2008)

Took all of them for the day.


----------



## Ganjababy (May 19, 2008)

Took my vits last week


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 19, 2008)

Just taken my vitamins this morning .


----------



## miami74 (May 19, 2008)

Took my vitamins for today.....but, I missed them yesterday


----------



## 25Nona (May 19, 2008)

I took them this morning!


----------



## taj (May 19, 2008)

I've been taking my vitamins


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 19, 2008)

took'em


----------



## BonnieB (May 20, 2008)

Ok so i've been m.i.a. for a while and yea i fell of for a week or two  Accelerated summer courses kick my butt but now i am balancing both so i took my vitamins today. I'm waiting for the vitamins that i ordered to come so that i could really be on track but for now i'm taking what i have!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 20, 2008)

Taken my vitamins this morning


----------



## miami74 (May 20, 2008)

Took all my vitamins!


----------



## 25Nona (May 20, 2008)

Took ll of mine today!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 20, 2008)

got my first batch down, second batch is this evening.


----------



## Anashja (May 20, 2008)

Been taking my vits... and added the biotin (dont know if I mentioned it b4)...hmmm what else... that is about it.


----------



## tiffers (May 20, 2008)

I forgot TWO days in a row 

I just took my kelp, though. I'm glad I started this challenge, cause I'd be doing a LOT worse without it!


----------



## taj (May 21, 2008)

I took my vitaminssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 21, 2008)

Took the last of my vitamins


----------



## BonnieB (May 21, 2008)

I've been up for the past 2 1/2 hours looking for this damn thread. I'm so mad that i probably passed it. (Very long day) Anywho i took my vitamins 5-20-08!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 21, 2008)

:fat:  YES, THE VITAMINS HAVE BEEN SWALLOWED DOWN FOR THE MORNING.


----------



## Gracie (May 21, 2008)

Count me in

I take a Multi, MSM and Botin.

I've been faithful for the last 2 weeks


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2008)

Seeing this thread bumped reminded me to take my kelp  Took it!


----------



## miami74 (May 21, 2008)

Took all my vitamins!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 21, 2008)

i just took mines


----------



## Demi27 (May 21, 2008)

I'm taking mine right now.


----------



## priceless2608 (May 21, 2008)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## taj (May 22, 2008)

Vitamins!


----------



## MD_Lady (May 22, 2008)

I'm still taking my GNC supplements (for skin, hair, and nails with 3,000 mg of biotin). I did notice a bit of growth before I cut my ends (they were shabby and uneven), but it's still hard to tell if it was because of all of the other stuff I've been doing or the supplements. 

How long did those of you who are using biotin supplements take them before you started seeing results (I've been taking mine for about 2 1/2 months)? If you saw an increase in growth, could you tell whether it was because of the vitamins versus the other things (i.e. co-washing, DC, not trimming as much) you were doing?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2008)

Got all of mine dow.


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2008)

Done. I've taken them


----------



## tiffers (May 22, 2008)

Took it!


----------



## 25Nona (May 22, 2008)

I have been taking all of them for the past couple of days.  I also added Silica to the mix.  I've been taking it for about 2 weeks now 3 times a day.  Don't know if I've seen any results from it or not.  I know one thing  I'm 10 weeks post an my NG has been very manageable.  I honestly can't say what I'm doing that is attributing to this (I'm in the Vitamin Challenge, DC Challenge and Steam Challenge) but I know my hair has been feeling really good lately, and that is motivation enough to continue doing what I'm doing.


----------



## priceless2608 (May 22, 2008)

Took them


----------



## taj (May 22, 2008)

Took them!


----------



## gottabme247 (May 22, 2008)

I'm in. Currently taking Multi Vitamin (Nature Made Multi Complete) and 1000 mg of Fish Oil
300 mcg Biotin


----------



## gottabme247 (May 22, 2008)

I'm taking multi vitamins
300 mcg of Biotin
and 1000 mg of Fish Oil


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 22, 2008)

only took the multi today


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 23, 2008)

Taken my vits .


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

Took it this mornin


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> only took the multi today



Hey, that's better than nothing!


----------



## Foxglove (May 23, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while but here goes
My multi finished I have yet to replace it
I am still taking my futurebiotics everyday
I added chlorophyll and Chlorella 1 each a day


----------



## gottabme247 (May 23, 2008)

I've taken them.Multi Vitamin (Nature Made Multi Complete) and 1000 mg of Fish Oil
300 mcg Biotin


----------



## Guapa1 (May 24, 2008)

I fell off, but I'm hopping right back on again.

Vits taken.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 24, 2008)

Still taken all my vitamins day and night.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2008)

Took all of them


----------



## Anashja (May 25, 2008)

Checking in for the week...been taking my vitamins but forgetting about the water ... considering adding kelp, i've decided to take B150 complex only 3 times a week...


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 25, 2008)

I've been in this while in the browsing mode . Bout to take my vitamin

I take Centrum and Flaxseed


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 25, 2008)

Just taking my multi and vita E today.


----------



## miami74 (May 25, 2008)

Been taking my vitamins all the days I didn't check in....except for yesterday erplexed.....I took them today though! 

Took my vitamins today.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 25, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Been taking my vitamins all the days I didn't check in....except for yesterday erplexed.....I took them today though!


 
Taken my vitamins for the night with a good ol' cup o' tea !


----------



## 25Nona (May 26, 2008)

Been taking them for the past couple of days


----------



## miami74 (May 26, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Taken my vitamins for the night with a good ol' cup o' tea !



That sounds like a good idea to take it with tea.  I must try that.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2008)

I added Silica to my regular vitamin intake yesterday.


----------



## gottabme247 (May 26, 2008)

just checkin' n. I've been taking them. I didn't take any before pics though and I"m also doing the deep dc challenge.


----------



## tiffers (May 26, 2008)

Anashja said:


> Checking in for the week...been taking my vitamins but forgetting about the water ... considering adding kelp, i've decided to take B150 complex only 3 times a week...



I've been horrible with my water too


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 26, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> OK...
> Finally decided
> I'll be taking
> 
> ...


 
Been taking *Silica *(organic from bamboo) and an A, C and D *multivitamin *along with these for the last month or so.
Taken all this morning and going to take the second lot later .


----------



## Channie (May 26, 2008)

I've fallen off so terribly.  Everytime the thread was bumped, I felt guilty.
No vits, no water. Lots of junk food. 
Getting back on track though. 

Took: 
1 a day women's
(2) Natrol Skin Hair & Nails w/ MSM
1 Flaxseed Oil

Have 4 Biotin tablets left. Gonna take them Tues-Fri.


----------



## cat eyes (May 26, 2008)

I've been taken mine!!!!


----------



## priceless2608 (May 26, 2008)

Took my vitamins


----------



## morehairplease (May 26, 2008)

Channie_Babie said:


> I've fallen off so terribly.  Everytime the thread was bumped, I felt guilty.
> No vits, no water. Lots of junk food.
> Getting back on track though.
> 
> ...




hi there,

how are these? have you noticed a change in your hair texture?


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 26, 2008)

I took my vitamins today. i'm so happy i can finally post


----------



## Channie (May 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> hi there,
> 
> how are these? have you noticed a change in your hair texture?


 
Yes, my hair's much softer and thicker. I really don't know what to attributrute what to though. I started taking everything around the same time.


----------



## morehairplease (May 26, 2008)

Channie_Babie said:


> Yes, my hair's much softer and thicker. I really don't know what to attributrute what to though. *I started taking everything around the same time*.



ty! I do this too. My DH said that it would be wise of me to try one thing out at a time but heck I am impatient.


----------



## Channie (May 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> ty! I do this too. My DH said that it would be wise of me to try one thing out at a time but heck I am impatient.


 
Right! Me too!


----------



## upandcoming (May 27, 2008)

Alright after the most stressful semester of my life I had to cut off a lot of hair, bringing me from two inches past my shoulder to three inches past my ears...so nape. Anyway I'd really like to grow my hair to my shoulder by the end of this year, but THICK. 

Today I bought Centrum Chewables, along with Maxi Hair from Country Life. I've had great health/physical results from Centrum and Maxi Hair has sooooooo much biotin, MSM, everything else I need so I'm excited. Just hope it doesn't make my facial hair go crazy because I'll have to wax more. Sigh.:/

Anyway I lost 20 pounds and have maintained 15 off the Boot Camp Challenge so I know this will help me too. Thanks for this thread.  Hope everyone is doing well and remaining diligent.


----------



## 25Nona (May 27, 2008)

Took my Vitamins today!


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2008)

I've taken them YAY


----------



## miami74 (May 27, 2008)

Took all my vitamins today


----------



## QT (May 27, 2008)

Hello ladies~ I’m not apart of this challenge I just wanted to chime in. At the moment I’m taking GNC’s Hair, Skin and Nail and Geritol (I now, I now old school.) As the weeks past I will be adding:
-          MSM
-          Biotin 
-          Fenugreek (maybe)
-          Flaxseed oil

I want to gradually introduce these vitamin to my system, I don’t want to “shock” my system by taking them all at once.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 27, 2008)

Im not feeling well, to much BBQ I think, so I'm not taking vitamins today, can't keep anything down


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> Im not feeling well, to much BBQ I think, so I'm not taking vitamins today, can't keep anything down



get well sweetie. I ate too much over the weekend and have felt crappy all day so I completely understand.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 27, 2008)

i just took my vitamins. Thnks to this thread


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> get well sweetie. I ate too much over the weekend and have felt crappy all day so I completely understand.


 

Thanks Tishee for your concern, trust me I have learned my lesson . I just love me some BBQ though,lol


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 28, 2008)

Taken my first set of vitamins today .
Hangin' on in there.


----------



## cat eyes (May 28, 2008)

Took mine this morning too!!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

Took em!!!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

Dreamsicles said:


> Im not feeling well, to much BBQ I think, so I'm not taking vitamins today, can't keep anything down



Dang girl! You were NOT playin around with that bbq, huh? 

I hope you're feeling better though!


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Skin So Healthy vitamin by Solaray? It has lots of msm, biotin, silica and other goodies in it. I read good reviews about it making people's skin glow and getting rid of acne, but I'm sure it'll aid in growth too. I wanna try it!!!!


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2008)

I dropped the one a day multi because I'm not sure if it's really helping since I'm taking several other vitamins. Here's what I'm taking:

Flaxseed oil, MSM, Biotin, Nature's Plus Ultra Hair vitamins, Calcium, and Silica.


----------



## morehairplease (May 28, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Has anyone heard of *Skin So Healthy vitamin by Solaray*? It has lots of msm, biotin, silica and other goodies in it. I read good reviews about it making people's skin glow and getting rid of acne, but I'm sure it'll aid in growth too. I wanna try it!!!!




never heard of this one. Where did you hear about it tiffers?


----------



## tiffers (May 28, 2008)

tishee said:


> never heard of this one. Where did you hear about it tiffers?



I think I saw it on the vitamin shoppe website, then I googled it to find out more about it


----------



## Channie (May 28, 2008)

Today & yesterday, took: 
1 a day women's
(2) Natrol Skin Hair & Nails w/ MSM
1 Flaxseed Oil
1 Biotin


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I dropped the one a day multi because I'm not sure if it's really helping since I'm taking several other vitamins. Here's what I'm taking:
> 
> Flaxseed oil, MSM, Biotin, Nature's Plus Ultra Hair vitamins, Calcium, and Silica.


 
I forgot to mention that I bought Vitamin Shoppe brand "Super Chlorella" 1000 mg last night.


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 29, 2008)

I have not posted in quite a while but I have not missed a single day taking my vitamins. I am current as of today. ~ttfn


----------



## Anashja (May 29, 2008)

Took vits, added KELP. 150 mcg


----------



## Ms.Honey (May 29, 2008)

took'em


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 29, 2008)

Taken my MSM, Flaxseed Oil, Silica (Bamboo), Vitamin B Complex with Brewers Yeast and A, C and D Multi Vitamin .


----------



## SunnyDelight (May 29, 2008)

I forgot mine this morning so I am going to empty my purse - I know there are some rolling around in the bottom of there.


----------



## Queen V (May 29, 2008)

Oops, forgot to report in for a while, but still taking mine faithfully.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (May 29, 2008)

I started taken my vitamins agian.............. Hope I can last untill 09


----------



## Foxglove (May 29, 2008)

Haven't missed a day since I posted last


----------



## miami74 (May 29, 2008)

Took my vitamins today :fat:


----------



## taj (May 29, 2008)

Vitamins!!!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 29, 2008)

Just took mines


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (May 29, 2008)

took mines


----------



## 25Nona (May 30, 2008)

I've been taking my Vitamins daily.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 30, 2008)

Haven't missed any of my vitamins since I started this challenge.
Need to stock up on all my vitamins today :dollar:: .


----------



## tiffers (May 30, 2008)

I've been taking my vits, even though I don't feel like it 

I just don't feel like taking them anymore. Yes, I'm THAT lazy


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 30, 2008)

I have taken my vitamins.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 31, 2008)

I've been taking all of my vits. except for the day after the holiday when I had a BBQ hang over . But I'm back on track, YAY 4 ME!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 31, 2008)

just took mine


----------



## miami74 (Jun 1, 2008)

Took all my vitamins yesterday


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 1, 2008)

Okay, I am back on track. I took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 1, 2008)

Took my vitamins faithfully as always.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 1, 2008)

Took all my vitamins for today.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 1, 2008)

Took em! 

I'm thinking about taking either Country Life Maxi Hair vits or Hair Energizer vits. Anyone take or used to take these? I did a search, but I'm too lazy to read  

I'm also gonna add Skin So Healthy cause it has a lot of hair goodies in it. So it'll help with hair growth AND my skin


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 1, 2008)

All right took my PM set.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Taken my vitamins for the day...all 8 .


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 1, 2008)

Took all of them


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 1, 2008)

Took mine today, along with my new gummi vitamins!!!


----------



## priceless2608 (Jun 2, 2008)

Took mine


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 2, 2008)

just took them


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 2, 2008)

Took my PM pills.


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow this thread is huge! I fell off, now I'm back. MSM taken, will check in later for the others.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 3, 2008)

Been taking all of my Vitamins :bouncegre


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still on the pill


----------



## miami74 (Jun 3, 2008)

Took all of my vitamins.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 3, 2008)

took them today


----------



## priceless2608 (Jun 3, 2008)

Took my vitamins


----------



## miami74 (Jun 4, 2008)

Took all my vitamins


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2008)

Got them down


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 4, 2008)

i'vee been taking my pill but missed a couple of nights


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2008)

Took mine 

Last night I ordered Country Life Maxi Hair vits, Trimedica MSM liquid and Nature's Way Silica Gel. Can't wait to get em


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Took multi and kelp


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Taken my supplements for the day:
Vit B Complex
Vit A, C & D Multi
Flaxseed x2
MSM x2
Silica x2


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 4, 2008)

just took them


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 4, 2008)

Took them yesterday and today.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 4, 2008)

Took vitamins


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 4, 2008)

Took mine too!!!


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 4, 2008)

took them today!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok i been really busy so i havent been taking my vitamins. so now im situated and i bought some diff vitamins. i will be using 
silica
sea kelp
flaxseed oil
b12


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 5, 2008)

mulit and kelp


----------



## taj (Jun 5, 2008)

:update: I've been taking my vitamins and haven't missed a dosage since this challenge began 2 months ago.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

Took mine! I'm so proud of myself 

Ladies, you're all doing great!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 5, 2008)

taj said:


> :update: I've been taking my vitamins and haven't missed a dosage since this challenge began 2 months ago.



Wow! That's GREAT!!!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 5, 2008)

Took them.


----------



## kaynewme (Jun 5, 2008)

right now i started taking
biotin
multivitamin
calcium citrate
omega 3-fish oil
bought all of them at walmart


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 5, 2008)

Took them all today.


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 6, 2008)

msm and acidophillus taken.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 6, 2008)

Took mine!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 6, 2008)

Just took them. Loving this thread


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 6, 2008)

Took Them.


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 6, 2008)

I took mine too!!!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 7, 2008)

I took them this morning.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Taken my vitamins this morning!


----------



## Queen V (Jun 7, 2008)

Took mine last night!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2008)

Took mine!


----------



## Guapa1 (Jun 8, 2008)

msm taken. I've upped my dose and go spots everywhere.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jun 8, 2008)

took my vits


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not officially on this challenge but I was inspired to get back on track with my vitamins. I was doing so good for a full year straight and then started slacking about 6 months ago.

Now I'm back taking them but way, way less than what I was taking.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 8, 2008)

took them...


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Popped the pills, pop pop pop!


----------



## miami74 (Jun 8, 2008)

Took all of mine!


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 9, 2008)

Took them!!!!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 9, 2008)

Took mine.


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jun 9, 2008)

haven't been checkin in as much,but i have been takin them everyday


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2008)

Took mine for the day


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 9, 2008)

All of mine have been taken for the day!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2008)

took my multi and kelp


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2008)

took my vits last night.


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 10, 2008)

OK i know im extremely late on the join in date.
But I suck at taking vitamins and with this challenge hopefully I can get myself back on track Ive been taking these vitamins off and on for so long Im wondering if that messes with its effectiveness. I use GNC Womens Ultra Mega and the HSN Program.​


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm on it!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 10, 2008)

Took my vit


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got my daily vits in today


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 11, 2008)

Took all my vitamins!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 11, 2008)

took mine last night.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 11, 2008)

Checking in............took my vits this morning


----------



## Queen V (Jun 11, 2008)

Took all of mine last night.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 11, 2008)

Took it 

For some reason, vitaglo was having problems processing my order. So I said ''forget it'' I'm just gonna go to our little rinky-dink health food store and hope they have some decent vits there


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 11, 2008)

Took mine too!!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 11, 2008)

ditto..and the last couple of days


----------



## miami74 (Jun 11, 2008)

Took my vitamins!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jun 11, 2008)

i took mines.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Whoops, haven't checked in for a few days, but I've been taking my vitamins .


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2008)

took mine last night


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I took my vitamins this morning.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 12, 2008)

Just took mines


----------



## Queen V (Jun 12, 2008)

Took mine last night.


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 12, 2008)

Took mine too


----------



## tiffers (Jun 12, 2008)

Took it this mornin


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 12, 2008)

took mine today.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 12, 2008)

Took'em all


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 13, 2008)

took mines


----------



## Queen V (Jun 13, 2008)

Took mine last night.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2008)

Took it!!!! :eyebrows2

I'm headed to the health store today to FINALLY restock!!!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jun 13, 2008)

took mines for the day


----------



## miami74 (Jun 13, 2008)

Took all my vitamins today!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 13, 2008)

took them today.If there isn't a difference in my hair by taking the vitamins, I'm glad it's makes me feel better.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got back from the health food store. They had more than I thought they would have!  I got

-Trimedica MSM Liquid
-Now Omega 3-6-9
-Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus

I'll go back tomorrow and get some

-Super Silica Liquid
-B-Complex
-Solaray Thyroid
-Alive! Multi


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 14, 2008)

My skin has been breaking out this week, so I have been taking one dosage in a day. I am trying to increase my water intake before I go back to 2.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 14, 2008)

took my vits last night:
nutrilie hsn
alta silica


----------



## tiffers (Jun 14, 2008)

Took my morning dose

-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 Now Omega 3-6-9
-1 kelp

Woo hoo!!! I'm so happy that I have my vitamins now!!!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 14, 2008)

Took mines


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jun 14, 2008)

havent been able to post, but im still taking my vits everyday


----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 14, 2008)

took em today


----------



## tiffers (Jun 14, 2008)

Just took my second dose 

-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 Now Omega 3-6-9
-1 Solgar Female Multi 
-1 tsp Trimedica Liquid MSM


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 14, 2008)

took them.


----------



## Tenny (Jun 14, 2008)

took my hair vits


----------



## BonnieB (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello ladies,
 I've been very busy with school and such but i have been taking my vitamins daily so i'll continue doing so and post when i get the chance to.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

Just took my last dose

-2 Solgar Women's Multi
-2 Omega 3-6-9

I won't be repurchasing the omega vits. They're just too damn big for me. Plus, I wanna take the straight oil and get the maximum benefits


----------



## Queen V (Jun 15, 2008)

Took my vits last night.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 15, 2008)

Took em yesterday and today!


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Jun 15, 2008)

just took them


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

-4 Source of Life Red Lightning 
-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 kelp

I kept gagging on the Source of Life vits, had to drink tons of water to get em down. I feel queezy


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 15, 2008)

I took mine.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 15, 2008)

Still taking them. I missed a day since I last posted


----------



## gottabme247 (Jun 15, 2008)

Taking them now.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 15, 2008)

Took my second dose

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 tsp Trimedica MSM liquid


----------



## MD_Lady (Jun 15, 2008)

I just switched from GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails formula to GNC Ultra Nourish Hair. Has anyone taken these?


----------



## Queen V (Jun 16, 2008)

Took my vits last night.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

Took my first dose

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 kelp


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

Took my second dose:

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 tsp Trimedica Liquid MSM


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2008)

MD_Lady said:


> I just switched from GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails formula to GNC Ultra Nourish Hair. Has anyone taken these?



I took them a while ago with good results. Well, I was taking a bunch of other stuff too, so it could've been the combination. 

Wait, I took them for a while w/o anything else for a few months. I think it did increase my growth a tad, nothing spectacular though


----------



## babydollhair (Jun 16, 2008)

i just took my source naturals chlorella, and emerald balance drink


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 16, 2008)

Took all my vits today!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2008)

Took my last dose of MSM last night and took em this morning

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair Plus
-1 Kelp


----------



## Tenny (Jun 17, 2008)

Took all of my vits yesterday


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2008)

Took my morning dose

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus UHP
-1 kelp


----------



## Queen V (Jun 18, 2008)

Took all of them last night.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh man, have I fallen off this challenge. I was getting such great hair growth too.
I'm going to start back tomorrow. 
Congrats to all the ladies who have stuck with it.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 19, 2008)

Took all my vitamins!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 19, 2008)

Took my first dose this morning

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus UHP
-1 kelp


----------



## shan8756 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Hey ladies-*
*I'm wanting to join you, I know I'm months behind but it's*
*never too late to get healthy hair. Count me in!!*

*Vitamins taking:*
*Centrum multivitamin*
*Nioxin - Recharge Complex*


----------



## tiffers (Jun 20, 2008)

Took em this am

-2 Omega 3-6-9
-1 Nature's Plus UHP
-1 kelp


----------



## miami74 (Jun 21, 2008)

Took my vitamins today!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been taking mine


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 21, 2008)

I will start back taking my vitamins tomorrow. I have had a major set back but all is  well. I had surgery.


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't posted in a couple of days but I have been taking my Vitamins daily.

Have a question.....I'm almost done with my Nature's bounty hair skin and nails.  For the ladies that are taking GNC's Ultra Nourish, how are you liking it?? I'm thinking about switching.....


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 21, 2008)

shan8756 said:


> *Hey ladies-*
> *I'm wanting to join you, I know I'm months behind but it's*
> *never too late to get healthy hair. Count me in!!*
> 
> ...


 


Hi Shan
How are you liking the Nioxin Recharge Complex?  How long have you been taking it, and what would you say your benefits have been from taking them?  I've had them on my "I want to try" list.


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been taking my liquid vit, and gummi vit since April, and I see the difference in my skin, and hair.

Take a look.

April 08






Yesterday


----------



## 25Nona (Jun 22, 2008)

cat eyes said:


> I have been taking my liquid vit, and gummi vit since April, and I see the difference in my skin, and hair.


 

Very Nice!!!!!! and what a good comparison.  

Alright, so now you have to spill it  .  What brand are you using?  I've been taking is One a Day Woman with Calcium and something added for breast health.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 22, 2008)

moonglowdiva said:


> I will start back taking my vitamins tomorrow. I have had a major set back but all is  well. I had surgery.



I'm glad to hear that all is well after your surgery!

Took my vitamins.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 22, 2008)

Just took mines


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been horrible about checkingin!  

Well, I HAVE been taking my vits every day. Yesterday I ran out of Nature's Plus UHP, so I sent dh to the store to get more. Before he left I gave him the bottle and told him "Remember to get the PLUS. There's a regular version and the PLUS version. Take this bottle with you, so you know what it looks like. Get the PLUS"

He comes back, and does he have the PLUS? NO!  By the time his retarded a** got home, the store was closed. I didn't wanna miss a day, so I just took em. So now I'll be taking the regular version for the next 22 days (dh is taking them too)

Today I took my first dose

-1 kelp
-1 Nature's Plus Ultra Hair 
-2 Omega 3-6-9


----------



## tiffers (Jun 30, 2008)

cat eyes said:


> I have been taking my liquid vit, and gummi vit since April, and I see the difference in my skin, and hair.



Pretty pictures! Your skin looks great! What liquid multi are you taking?


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jun 30, 2008)

I take two capsels of "Origins" Hair, Skin, and Nails (Its Target pill brand).  It has all the other vitamins like Biotin, etc that the other ladies seem to be taking.  I just can't take a gang of different supplments everyday.  I have started since June 18th.  So I will keep yaul posted.  Count me in on the Vitamin Challenge!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 30, 2008)

took mines


----------



## tiffers (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been so horrible about checking in 

Haven't missed any days though, and I took my morning dose today. Ran out of Omega 3-6-9 capsules, and I won't be repurchasing. I'm gonna try and find the actual oil, as it's way more beneficial than taking pills


----------



## babydollhair (Jul 4, 2008)

I took my jarrows nac (2) this morning w/oj


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 4, 2008)

I haven't checked in for a while but I've been taking my vitamins daily.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jul 4, 2008)

WHOOPS, I forgot all about checking into this thread .  It's been a while... but I've been taking my vitamis everyday.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> I've been so horrible about checking in
> 
> Haven't missed any days though, and I took my morning dose today. Ran out of Omega 3-6-9 capsules, and I won't be repurchasing. I'm gonna try and find the actual oil, as it's way more beneficial than taking pills


 

Me too. I ran out of my multi so I haven't taken that for about a week.  I will make a vitamin run either today or tomorrow.


----------



## priceless2608 (Jul 5, 2008)

Been taking my vits...added Flax Seed oil to the rotation


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jul 5, 2008)

Just took mines


----------



## ocean74 (Jul 5, 2008)

Haven't been reporting, but I have been taking my vitamins daily


----------



## tiffers (Jul 5, 2008)

Took my first dose this morning


----------



## tiffers (Jul 6, 2008)

Took em this morning


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2008)

I heard that taking Omega 3 Fish Oil and Prenata vitamins help with hair growth. Yeah, I need to go back to my vitamins. I think Biotin breaks me out though.....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2008)

what does the flaxseed oil do? i did a google but all i got was something about hair loss erplexed but i bought some so i need to know before i begin taking it.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 6, 2008)

I missed a couple of weeks bc I was busy moving but now I'm all settled and kinda unpacked I'm back on the vitamins. I'm still on the same regimen but I added a multi (one a day)


----------



## miami74 (Jul 6, 2008)

Took my vitamins today and all the times I didn't check in.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 6, 2008)

took my vitamins.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jul 7, 2008)

took mines


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2008)

Got'em in


----------



## Gracie (Jul 7, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> what does the flaxseed oil do? i did a google but all i got was something about hair loss erplexed but i bought some so i need to know before i begin taking it.


 


Some of the giant list of flax seed oil benefits includes: - Reduces the risk of cancer 
- Helps lower cholesterol 
- Helps lower blood pressure 
- Protects against heart disease 
- Aids the growth of healthy hair and nails 
- Promotes healthy skin 

http://www.intense-workout.com/flax_seed.html


----------



## tricie (Jul 7, 2008)

I fell off the wagon last week; sometimes taking them in the morning just doesn't work.  I am pretty faithful at night, and am back on the wagon this week!


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2008)

took mine with dinner


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2008)

tricie said:


> I fell off the wagon last week; sometimes taking them in the morning just doesn't work. I am pretty faithful at night, and am back on the wagon this week!


 

Who hasn't from time to time, just get back on the wagon.  If taking them at night works best for you then do that.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 8, 2008)

Took them!!


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 8, 2008)

I just started taking vitamins. I'm not taking them for my hair, but the vitamins I'm using help in that as well. Right now I'm taking a B complex, liquid B-12, and a multi. I might add flax seed and an amino acid for my hair though. 

I work at a nutrition store so I have access to readings on their benefits for certain ailments and a discount.


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 9, 2008)

I took them this morning. I stopped taking them for a week,because the antibiotics I was on made me feel nauseaus. then it was just pure laziness the week after that.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 9, 2008)

Nubianqt said:


> I just started taking vitamins. I'm not taking them for my hair, but the vitamins I'm using help in that as well. Right now I'm taking a *B complex, liquid B-12, and a multi.* I might add flax seed and an amino acid for my hair though.
> 
> I work at a nutrition store so I have access to readings on their benefits for certain ailments and a discount.




hey sweetie,

can you post what brand you are taking of these? I am taking msm and efa oil and noticed that my joints feel a lot better. Usually they make a cracking sound whenever I bend down and esp. after exercising but since taking these two I no longer here the cracking sound(thank God).


ETA: took my vits last night with dinner


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2008)

took them


----------



## tiffers (Jul 9, 2008)

Took my vits this morning!


----------



## priceless2608 (Jul 9, 2008)

Took mine today


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 9, 2008)

took mine with dinner


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't checked in in so many moons but I have been faithful. When it comes to my vitamins I don't play. I have added HSN and Silica and took away horsetail. I also have for breakfast a smoothie in which I include soy protein.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2008)

Got them in


----------



## tiffers (Jul 10, 2008)

Took em!


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 10, 2008)

Right behind ya, taking mine right now.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2008)

Took my vits this morning!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2008)

Took them this morning


----------



## tiffers (Jul 13, 2008)

I almost forgot to take them! Just remembered and took em


----------



## shetara20 (Jul 13, 2008)

where can I get these growth pills from???


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Not in on the challenge since I lift weights 5 days a week...so on a regular I have to take a multi, my aminos with every meal and before I go to bed, and I have my protein shake before I go to the gym.  Oh, and collagen. That's it!  I have noticed that the aminos have changed the texture of my hair.....makes my nails grow like nobody's business....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Not in on the challenge since I lift weights 5 days a week...so on a regular I have to take a multi, my aminos with every meal and before I go to bed, and I have my protein shake before I go to the gym. Oh, and collagen. That's it! I have noticed that the aminos have changed the texture of my hair.....makes my nails grow like nobody's business....


 

What amino acids do you take?


----------



## Gracie (Jul 13, 2008)

Took them this morning


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Still on my vitamin reggie just haven't been posting


----------



## gottabme247 (Jul 14, 2008)

took them right now.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 16, 2008)

Took them this morning


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Gracie said:


> What amino acids do you take?


 
Sorry for the delayed response ( I try to read as much as I can on this board), but I take a brand from Beverly International called "Muscularity."  This is the company I use to order my workout supplements (Protein shakes, aminos, multi vit and fat burner)  The directions specifically say to take 2 with every meal, but for me, since I lift heavy and do a lot of cardio, I usually take 4 with every meal, and 8 immediately after working out.  Never paid too much attention to my hair, skin and nails until one day, I was washing my hair and noticed that I had tons of newgrowth, but it was soft...and while my hair was wet, it was curly, and very soft.  I LOVE these.  I write to them all the time when I place my order and tell them this is my OFFICIAL hair, skin and nails vitamins...  But on top of that, I eat clean, since I workout daily.  I always order 3 bottles at a time.....I hate running out. It's actually called "Muscularity BCCA - Branch Chain Amino Acid."  The ingredients are below:

Vitamin B6 10mg
Vitamin B12
Biotin 100mcg
Zinc 10mg
Chromium 200 mcg
L-Leucine 2500mg
L-Isoleucine 835 mg
L-Valine 835 mg.

I forgot to mention that during my menstrual cycle, I virtually have any discomfort, or cramps.  Also, they are in capsule form.  I hope this helps.


----------



## tiffers (Jul 16, 2008)

Took em today and yesterday


----------



## cat eyes (Jul 16, 2008)

Took mines!!!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jul 17, 2008)

Back on track. took mines today


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 22, 2008)

Still taking mine, haven't missed a day since I last posted


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello! I just joined LHCF & I would like to jump in on the tail end of this challenge, if that's ok. 

Ultra Nourish-Hair (GNC) 2x daily
Iron 18 (I'm anemic) 1x daily

I'm interested in Mega-Tek...is this a horse product? I googled it


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been so bad about checking in! 

Been taking my vits every day, and took them today


----------



## tiffers (Jul 22, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Hello! I just joined LHCF & I would like to jump in on the tail end of this challenge, if that's ok.
> 
> Ultra Nourish-Hair (GNC) 2x daily
> Iron 18 (I'm anemic) 1x daily
> ...



Welcome to LHCF!!! Yep, MT is primarily used for horses. But as you can see, it's also suitable for human use


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 22, 2008)

haven't checked in for awhile but I have been taking my vits at lunch. I noticed that when taking them at night and with having to drink so much water that I was losing too much sleep going back and forth to the bathroom


----------



## 25Nona (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's been a while but I'm still going strong with my Vitamins.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2008)

I've missed a few days (like 3 or 4) but other than that, I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## Solitude (Jul 22, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Welcome to LHCF!!! Yep, MT is primarily used for horses. But as you can see, it's also suitable for human use




Thanks! I found the MT/OCT challenge thread...interesting & of course now I want to try them! lol but I think I'll wait to see other people's results first!


----------



## priceless2608 (Jul 30, 2008)

I haven't been checking in..but I have been taking my vitamins faithfully


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 31, 2008)

Still taking mine


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 24, 2008)

Still taking mine. I missed a couple of days. My chlorophyll and chlorella finished. I didn't notice huge changes in my hair but they did help make me more regular.  I'm replacing those with Biosil which I just started today. I'm still taking the Futurebiotics but I noticed better results with GNC Ultranourishair so after this bottle finishes I'm switching back


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 24, 2008)

Still taking my vits............................


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Aug 24, 2008)

Resuming..took mines


----------



## Anashja (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey!...Been awhile since I posted...I took mine ...well on a some what continuous basis... but I had to get examined for my life insurance and no my liver enzymes are elevated ??? IDK if it has anything to do w/ the vitamins I was taking @ the time prior to the exam, but its the only thing that came back elevated... so I am taking a break from them for 2 weeks and I'll be back on them...


----------



## cat eyes (Aug 28, 2008)

I have not posted in awhile...been taking them everyday!!!!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

I hate I miss this challenge,but i'm new here,I will catch it the next time.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 29, 2008)

cat eyes said:


> I have not posted in awhile...been taking them everyday!!!!


 
Me too.  Its not always easy but I'm still getting them down.

Cat eyes - you and Lil' Momma are working that hair.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 29, 2008)

Cat eyes, your dd is my hair idol! That is some gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2008)

OK, I haven't been here in a while and the last few weeks I haven't been 100% so...Guess who has to start back checking in


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still taking mine. Like I said last time I've been taking GNC Ultranourishair and biosil. My nails grew longer than usual and it looks like my new growth is curling differently. I'll keep taking the biosil for at least 6 months to confirm my findings. I also recently (recently as  in last night) added biotin and a b complex vitamin. That's it for my vitamin update


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I hate I miss this challenge,but i'm new here,I will catch it the next time.



Join anyway. I use this challenge as a reminder to take my vitamins everyday. Why wait?
Oh and welcome to LHCF!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 7, 2008)

I fell off 

Please get me make on track, ladies.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I fell off
> 
> Please get me make on track, ladies.



Just start today and post in here everyday. Posting everyday helped me make it into a habit. Now if only I could do that with working out...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2008)

I did get them it today.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2008)

Ekaette said:


> I'm still taking mine. Like I said last time I've been taking GNC Ultranourishair and biosil. My nails grew longer than usual and it looks like my new growth is curling differently. I'll keep taking the biosil for at least 6 months to confirm my findings. I also recently (recently as in last night) added biotin and a b complex vitamin. That's it for my vitamin update


 
What is biosil?  The way that your new growth is curling..is it good or bad?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I fell off
> 
> Please get me make on track, ladies.


 
Don't feel bad, yesterday is gone.  Just get back on track ....That's what I'm doing!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 7, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I hate I miss this challenge,but i'm new here,I will catch it the next time.


 
Who said that you missed it?  Just start checking in.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2008)

Gracie said:


> What is biosil?  The way that your new growth is curling..is it good or bad?



It's one way to take silica. If you search around the silica threads some people mention it in those. My NG is still 4a but isn't curled as tightly. I'll take pics when I take my braids out and post comparison pics


----------



## Gracie (Oct 8, 2008)

Got them in


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't checked in for a while,but i'm still taking my vits


----------



## loved (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not part of the challenge but appreciate the reminder to take my vitamins today.

I take Centrum Cardio, Centrum Performance, Vit. C, Vit. B complex & iron from time to time (on different days of course).


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 9, 2008)

The hair vitamin I have been taking is Ultra Hair, do, any of you know the best hair vitamins to take?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2008)

loved said:


> I'm not part of the challenge but appreciate the reminder to take my vitamins today.
> 
> I take Centrum Cardio, Centrum Performance, Vit. C, Vit. B complex & iron from time to time (on different days of course).


 

LOL.  Making myself check in is what helps to remind me to take them.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 9, 2008)

took them


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I know I need a good , but I'm now BACK ON THE VITAMINS  since stopping in July.

I'm starting with Skin, Hair and Nails Formula, MSM and Biotin.


----------



## Channie (Nov 5, 2008)

I fell off, got back on, fell off, got back on...

I just fell off again _just_ this week. 
I have to get myself out of thinking I have to start daily rituals on Sunday or Monday.
Ok, starting again in the morning. 

ETA: I'll be taking: 
Women's One A Day Multi 
Flaxseed Oil Capsules - 3 times daily.


----------



## Anashja (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still taking my vits - though now no biotin... I'll have to order some. Anyone try that Acai Berry vit?


----------



## esther123 (Apr 30, 2010)

hello i am new and i dont understand what does vitamins have to do with growing your hair and how do you no what to buy.


----------

